# which drugs make you horny?



## luckyslevin

So besides viagra, what drugs out there tend to make people horny? I tend to get pretty horny on coke and molly, haven't messed with much else though.


----------



## Sweet P

I used to get incredibly horny on meth. Sadly, not any more. 

Nowadays it just gives me the urge to clean my house.


----------



## Scared Straight

Ketamine mixed with Lyrica and Tussionex. Best orgasms of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugz

I think I have it anchored in my brain that any stimulant will make me horny and force me to download as much porn as possible 8( 

Mostly stims like mephedrone, buphedrone and mdpv though. Not so much with amphetamine


----------



## ChronicHD

Weed, booze, Coke.


----------



## Supeudol

GHB for sure.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Scared Straight said:


> Ketamine mixed with Lyrica and Tussionex. Best orgasms of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lyrica is actually a really big libido killer.

The other two, Perfect... LOL


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^interesting. i did a small amount of k for the first time last night, and it instantly killed any desire i had to get laid. even had my eye on someone moments beforehand.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^interesting. i did a small amount of k for the first time last night, and it instantly killed any desire i had to get laid. even had my eye on someone moments beforehand.



With ketamine, you have to do a less than tranquilizing dose... Then it will be stimulating.


----------



## MrRoot

luckyslevin said:


> So besides viagra, what drugs out there tend to make people horny? I tend to get pretty horny on coke and molly, haven't messed with much else though.



Viagra or other ED pills wont make you any hornier than not doing it. If you feel it does, it is just a placebo effect. It just causes blood to flow better into your penis which does not even make you last longer.

I have a prolapsed disc which by pressing the nerves cause quite a lot of pain. Thats why I take OxyContins which makes me unable to ejaculate no matter the time I spent fucking. I may experience orgasms but I still dont ejaculate.

If I want to ejaculate I have to be off from my pain medication which of course means that there are pain to deal with. Add that to the fact that the disc presses nerves and you have an erectile dysfunction. Therefore I need to take Viagra which is IMO best of the three usual ED drugs as I can function with the pain because the blood flow is more instant and intense than with Cialis for example.

Thats the only way I can ejaculate ATM and with the side-effects of the Viagra being quite bad like the acid flux which keeps me up at 4pm and also the headache which lasts for an hour even with taking NSAIDS or painkillers.

So definately Viagra or other ED drugs dont make me horny.

Years ago when I used to do occassional MDMA I noticed that it made me more horny but it also lowered my standards with whom I would like to have sex as everyone appeared so sexy while on it but when I woke up I might had a horror show 

So thats the only drug that has made me horny yet but I tend to be horny nearly all the time. Even with the opiates involved and having been in a steady relationship I am used to have one or two quickies and one long session each day.


----------



## luckyslevin

MrRoot said:


> Viagra or other ED pills wont make you any hornier than not doing it. If you feel it does, it is just a placebo effect. It just causes blood to flow better into your penis which does not even make you last longer.



I've never taken viagra, I just wanted to try and save all the viagra and extendz or w/e posts. Would be interested in trying it though, but at $15 a pill!? Are you insane... could get... well no pricing.


----------



## MrRoot

With that price I can get four generics from my local pharmacy with a script and ED drugs are not even entitled for government paying most of it.

But if you get your penis rock solid with normal foreplay ED drugs do nothing but give the side-effects. If it does not get rock solid but solid enough to be operational, taking for example Viagra would cause it to be rock solid but because that it makes you cum sooner instead of later than most people think about ED drugs.

There are other drugs for PE (premature ejaculation) or you can use drugs that desensifies your penis like cocaine or opiates/opioids to last longer. But take too much and you cant ejaculate which means for most males that they cant have an orgasm which is pretty pointless if your having sex for just for your fun.


----------



## olab7

most stimulants really. but i dont think they "force" you to be horney. for me its mental really. there have been times where im on amphetamines and my thoughts drift to sexual ones and i get horney but i can also stop my mind from going there so i wont go crazy.


----------



## sackynut

xanax, coke, amp, LSD/shrooms and occasionally mephedrone.


----------



## SimplyAshley20

alcohol and molly. not at the same time... but molly... i had THE BEST SEX EVAR ON MOLLY >:O


----------



## foxytram

Ambien if your female. In males get less hard and last longer. Don't take too much, don't want to fall asleep mid action lol


----------



## comatoserct

opiates (aside from buprenorphine, and especially heroin) always make me very horny.
the problem is, you have to keep a balance in your dose. 
if you take too much, you will be horny, but wont be able to get an erection
but if you take the right amount, you can go at it for hours.
feels pleasurable, even if you don't cum.
and the ladies certainly like the stamina that comes with it


----------



## Azron

meth n G either alone or as combo. Combo stops me from blow outs tho...


----------



## theotherside

The drug that makes me the horniest of all time is MDPV. Turns a normal man into a 70's porn star ready to take on the world  

Coke or meph are up there as well although not to the extent of pv.


----------



## unsettled

Amphetamines, mainly Adderall or Dexedrine. Also sobriety really kicks my sex drive into overdrive.


----------



## Thou

For some strange reason Phenibut gives me a king-hell sex drive.

Last time it displayed this side-effect I was quite depressed as well, it was the only thing that broke-through the black cloud of depression and got me interested in a lady.

I had also been taking other things sparingly and they all contributed some but none like the phenibut did (mainly valium, coke every now and then, various psychedelics, ketamine, mdma, you name it).


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It depends on the person.

Viagra doesn't actually make a lot of people horny.


----------



## kokaino

Viagra isn't supposed to make people horny, it's just supposed get more blood flow down to the penis so people who can't naturally get erect do get an erection. 

Amphetamines and closely related drugs usually increase libido. Methamphetamine causes hypersexuality - basically turns people into sexual animals.


----------



## snafu

Weed, shrooms, alcohol


----------



## Sweet P

kokaino said:


> Methamphetamine causes hypersexuality - basically turns people into sexual animals.



But people addicted to meth tend to eventually lose the spark. 

I'm still using, but my libido is now much below average.


----------



## Scared Straight

To be quite *bold *- 

My husband and I were having a threesome with one of my girlfriends and I snorted 60mgs of Opana before we started. I had been out of Opana for a couple weeks so my tolerance was ultra low.

I remember playing with her boobs and then I fell asleep in the middle of it all.   According to them.... I am not concerned about the fact that I was unconcious while they fucked around. Nothing to worry about there.

I puked the entire next day if I so much as moved my finger.


----------



## luckyslevin

I've heard that having sex on molly is very good, but I've never even self pleasured on it. Back in college people would say "Don't have sex on x, it'll never be the same." These other things are pretty interesting and definitely something to look into. For me so far I've really found some blow makes for a great all nighter.


----------



## luckyslevin

haha looking up the MDPV on google shows an image of the atoms of the compound. They instantly stood out to me as a penis with two balls. :-/


----------



## Slain

GHB
Ice
4-MMC
Booze


----------



## severely etarded

Amphetamines&  xanax make me horny.


----------



## Chi-Blast

LSD tends to work for me. Especially if there is some nasty DnB that I'm really into, the bass just turns me on I think. Probably because I'm already being mindfucked.


----------



## RobbyG

Ghb is the only drug I get noticeably horny on. 

Every single fucking time I ingest it, I go on what I like to call the "prowl"


----------



## missinthizzin

LSD, and MDMA TOP THE Charts for me. On LSD once I get to fooling around I feel like my dick was just filled with instant dry cement and I have an endless supply of energy and motivation to continue fucking fast and hard for hours on end. MDMA has a similar effect but not until after my peak has passed.


----------



## oxytocin

weed and percocet, but any other opiate kills it for me.


----------



## laugh

meth
dex
thc
lsd
liquor


----------



## D n A

Chi-Blast said:


> LSD tends to work for me. Especially if there is some nasty DnB that I'm really into, the bass just turns me on I think. Probably because I'm already being mindfucked.



Yeah, DnB makes me go crazy. 
For me, LSD, and GHB. Especially G. I believe they call it liquid sex-tacy.. for good reason.


----------



## KiNo04

- Coke
- Speed

GHB never done it for me but I never tried it in any combos.


----------



## StaySedated

quaaludes, amphetamines, and booze make me horny as hell.


----------



## ccs714

Ecstasy


----------



## ccs714

the start of a come down of amphetamines... good opiates have more euphoric, effect than sex, probably loose interest.


----------



## f13nd

*Methamphetamine*
I have to emphasize that because this drug SERIOUSLY makes me horny


----------



## Supeudol

thouart_that said:


> For some strange reason Phenibut gives me a king-hell sex drive.
> 
> Last time it displayed this side-effect I was quite depressed as well, it was the only thing that broke-through the black cloud of depression and got me interested in a lady.
> 
> I had also been taking other things sparingly and they all contributed some but none like the phenibut did (mainly valium, coke every now and then, various psychedelics, ketamine, mdma, you name it).




Yeah Phenibut makes me horny as fuck just like GHB, but GHB is more Euphoric and sex is better on G. But I believe any GABA-B Agonist makes me horny.  Booze actually kinda makes me loose the desire to have sex (depends how drunk I am though).


----------



## KiNo04

Forgot to mention booze. Its a funny one. I can't function on it at all and 90% of the time you meet a girl out and about your usually hammered. Doesn't bode well.


----------



## laCster

booze
coke
amps

sometimes i get really fucking horny on klonopin


----------



## Violenza666

Opiates.  Coke.  Molly...


----------



## skylrk93

cialis lol


----------



## kokaino

f13nd said:


> *Methamphetamine*
> I have to emphasize that because this drug SERIOUSLY makes me horny



Amphetamines cause hypersexuality, with methamphetamine being the strongest of the bunch. 

No other drugs can match amphetamines in this regard.


----------



## CodeMan

Just opiates for me.


----------



## TheMichaelD

Snorting Opana or Meth makes me want to fuck like crazy.

Never tried them together though, makes me wonder....


----------



## kokaino

I'm very surprised, shocked even that some would list any opiates as drugs that increase libido. Whenever I used opioids I always had a decrease in libido. This is with ALL opioids - everything from codeine to morphine/heroin. My libido would always either stay neutral (if I hadn't used too much) or decreased (when I'm nodding off).


----------



## TheMichaelD

Many times I'm already having sex when I do a line and it seems to make me want to screw even harder, faster, longer.


----------



## j0nblaze

*true that*



kokaino said:


> Viagra isn't supposed to make people horny, it's just supposed get more blood flow down to the penis so people who can't naturally get erect do get an erection.
> 
> Amphetamines and closely related drugs usually increase libido. Methamphetamine causes hypersexuality - basically turns people into sexual animals.



i just started takin dexis, i am definetly even hornier than usual..


----------



## Xamkou

Mephedrone makes me horny as fuck. I even have gay thoughts lol :D


----------



## Dusk

Nitrous
Alcohol 
Coke

If I was ever on all three at once..  ooohhh man


----------



## docbp87

Oxycodone for me, as well as alcohol, and any uppers.


As for Viagra, it may not make you horny, and may only technically have an effect on blood pressure, but it certainly is awesome, especially if you can perform fine without it... it does have an enhancing effect in my experience.


----------



## CitioKid

Sobriety. 

All drugs I've done have decreased my sex drive. The exception, perhaps, being alcohol.


----------



## TheMichaelD

What about that "Video Head Cleaner"?

When I lived in California, the Bay Area (just minutes from San Francisco). I had several gay friends, they all said that stuff was great. They said when having sex inhale a big lung full of it and you will feel like there is not enough sex in the world to satisfy you.

*Can anyone actually tell me what it is or what is in it?* I've heard it called "Video Head Cleaner" and "Popers".


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^the info you want

read the "legality" section, and it breaks it down.

oh and,

BDD---> DC


----------



## mikemikenj

I'm horny as fuck usually all the time, but yeah coke & E make me wanna fuck the world, feel so sorry for people who can't get it up on it


----------



## wishfulthinking

Mephedrone!


----------



## maxalfie

Back in the early 1990's I used to love taking a few E's then sniffing a bottle of poppers while a getting a blowjob from my wife. Felt bloody amazing couldn't beat it.


----------



## ykm420

IR Adderall.


----------



## onthenodintulsa

Right after each time I kick heroin. Sex is the last thing on my mind while nodding into oblivion. I guess I'm in the minority here because drugs don't make me want to have sex, not even meth or ecstasy.


----------



## whataboutheforests

weed + alcohol, pretty much just weed in general though


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Alcohol is probably the most commonly used drug that makes people any amount of "horny"


----------



## socalthizzn

All drugs that release dopamine. Especially ones that release alot.


----------



## Albion

Virtually all stimulants (except coke, I find that somewhat dysphoric).

Empathogens like MDMA and 6-APB make me really horny. The rushes can become very very arousing, leaving me in a puddle of sexual ecstacy (sextacy?).

Methiopropamine is the most satisfying though, since it doesn't inhibit my body's ability to climax.


----------



## Keaton

LSD and weed.


----------



## Zolly

Amph/Meth & Coke


----------



## jwrhodes89

frikin heorin makes me the horniest man ever....should have me on a porno vid on that shit...lol


----------



## JControls

I get ridiculously horny on pv, I also get really horny on meph. There you go, curiosity absolved. Fuckit, most stims make me horny as fuck! It was around 11 or 12 o'clock in the day when I 1st noticed the tome (an oul saying, means feeling the wet vagina I think. Then I saw this unmistakably in Bulgaria, hahaha some craic in them clubs! Not bentioning any names but Sean O'Sullivan and Timmy Larkin. Pair of perverts if you ask me.) didn't give me much euphoria admittedly but it made me very chatty. I praise any stim that can provoke such a reation/erection! Buph, admittedly, ain't the strongest broadcaster in the world but with the help of other rc's have found in teams that are beyond human comprehension. If u have a number for the munster lifering pls send it on. 0879331947


----------



## ugly

10 or 12 hours after I dose with meth, I start smoking weed. Right where the comedown meets the high has become something I plan for.  The orgasms blow my mind every time.


----------



## -Kitten

Any uppers. Cocaine, meth, adderal, ect ect...
then of course just get fucking drunk then fuck


----------



## dubdubbawobwob

missinthizzin said:


> LSD, and MDMA TOP THE Charts for me. On LSD once I get to fooling around I feel like my dick was just filled with instant dry cement and I have an endless supply of energy and motivation to continue fucking fast and hard for hours on end. MDMA has a similar effect but not until after my peak has passed.



I agree with this, but sex while candyflipping is even better. Sex on psyches is amazing. I feel like I have so much self control.


----------



## Crankinit

Meth and marijuana. Meth is the obvious one, and I get really horny on weed, it just enhances physical sensation so much, kind of like the munchies, but for sex.

Opiates completely kill my sex drive and sex is the last thing from my mind on MDMA or hullucinogens.


----------



## valae

weed definitely haha


----------



## 60units

coke definitely does it for me aaand alcohol a lot of the time


----------



## ColdNorth

When I go without opiates for 2 days I want to fuck everything that moves, all the time until I get back on. Can't really think of any drugs that have had that effect directly. I don't do uppers besides MDMA anymore so unlikely I'll ever get that effect.


----------



## godlovesugly

WEED. opiates [but can never orgasm when on them.] MDMA. alcohol.

meth never made me horny AT ALL. it made me the opposite.. but my boyfriend gets crazy horny when hes on meth. so much so that he will look at/watch porn for hours, jerk off for hours...i hate it.

when people say "meth, obviously." its like....people, hello! this is a myth, that meth makes EVERYONE horny and sexual. drugs affect everyone differently, and i dont get horny at all when on meth, i actually HATE being touched on meth, people need to stay the fuck away from me when im high on it...even when my bf sits close to me and puts his hand on my leg or whatever, i feel so uncomfortable and i have to move and get away. he gets VERY horny on meth, but i am the complete opposte. im more likely to have sex or want to be touched when im COMING DOWN than when im acutally high.


----------



## whataboutheforests

2c-i


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

GHB, meth, alcohol, and weed. The first three definitely more so than the last one, unless we're talking combinations, haven't had the opportunity to try G/ice yet though, but meth/booze or weed/booze definitely.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Marijuana, alcohol and lsd.


----------



## albastrux

Honestly, oxycodone gets me in the mood most, but any opiate, really, gets me going. I will say though, I can't achieve orgasm after I've done opiates though, so that really sucks.


----------



## Dedbeet

MDPV for sure, and most other stimulants.  Opiates (like oxycodone) invariably turn me *off*... I guess this is an individual thing.


----------



## Darksidesam

Alcohol makes me very horny.
But mdma just makes me feel lovey dovey


----------



## humblegro

I don't get horny on any of the shit. Never have either.


----------



## LadyLucid

LSD immediately just prompts me to get naked and touch my man's body and touching good feeling things, so that has had a habit of leading to sex.
Alcohol. I've accomplished some outstanding feats with some simple booze, unfortunately it's not really a part of my life anymore.


----------



## SleepingTaper

2c-B and 2c-I, stand out over most of the others that make me horney. 2c-B is just a very sexual drug in nature. 2c-I, I was at a music festival and while tripping out I would look at every girl and get this mental picture of them bent over in the doggie style position, ready and waiting. Badass none the less but it was rather uncomfortable walking around with a boner for a few hours. Just got some 5-meo-mipt in yesterday and am egar to explore it's "erotic" potential.


----------



## maybiwill

Good old fashion smoke makes me horney as hell!


----------



## Bomboclat

THC
Meth
Cocaine
GHB
LSD makes me a bit horny and handsy, but that usually subsides after a few hours and is replaced by feeling gassy


----------



## Herbal~Jah

I always thought that good ol' fashion ganja makes sex better. And many girls have said the same thing..


----------



## Herbal~Jah

maybiwill said:


> Good old fashion smoke makes me horney as hell!




lol I just read this person said the same thing.. WHOOPSY-DAISIES!


----------



## cxsx

i take meds that diminish the libido 
but
i recently rolled off some of those monkeys and i would def say that MDMA brings it back
as does Weed and Xanax too haha


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

weed has resulted in some of the MOST passionate love making i ever had

alcohol makes me screw things i wouldnt normaly 

xanax ,nah no sex desire 

coke CREATED the strongest urge to fuck  i have ever had ,and the clearest thought process ever had ....wow ,oh and i mean REAL cocaine 

now nothing compares to how disgustingly horny i have gotten in W/D from opiates ,and alcohol ....WITH poswt ejaculate dysphoric disorder thrown in there a a good while ....ugh


----------



## jeebis

LSD. my gf and i ALWAYS fuck on the comeup, but normally i dont finish because the world melting around me is distracting. 
comedown of mdma is just grrrrreat, along with methylphenidate.

and *HYDROMORPHONE!* the only opiate that makes me fuck for hours, but i can still cum. kind of a vicious cycle when you know that the best thing after sex is more dilaudid, lol


----------



## northskyfla

MDMA usually does the trick for me.


----------



## blackskirt

MDMA would be at the top of my list, but I don't do it often

Alcohol turns me on sometimes and takes away my inhibitions, but at the cost of pleasure and performance

Cannabis (referring to eaten/vaped - smoking makes me feel awful) helps make anything more interesting and the body/mind high by itself can be arousing

Adderall doesn't arouse me by itself after all the years I've been taking it therapeutically, but it really helps me stay focused on something if I want to, sexual or otherwise.


----------



## Mr Sosa

Practically every drug i've ever touched besides the first few times i did ketamine

MDMA makes me incredibly horny but then when i get in bed with a female all i end up doing is foreplay and cuddling for HOURS before we get down to it; think i just crave the contact


----------



## Renz Envy

Alcohol is the only drug that makes me horny. 

Everything else turns me the fuck off, but I enjoy my drug-induced sociality moreso than sex.


----------



## Help?!?!

RobbyG said:


> Ghb is the only drug I get noticeably horny on.
> 
> Every single fucking time I ingest it, I go on what I like to call the "prowl"


This guys got it! Other drugs will get things moving but no where near GHB level.


----------



## RavinRaphael

Help?!?! said:


> This guys got it! Other drugs will get things moving but no where near GHB level.



If you know, you know 

Methamp + ghb = sexual assault waiting to happen. LOLz


----------



## Mr. Ta

Speed... It makes me SO horny!!!


----------



## clubberdude

Just about everything. Sex on Ketamine is kinda odd though...


----------



## 0183

mushrooms but it's definitely more of a craving for human contact


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Interesting point, I'd say LSD doesn't really make me horny per se, but it makes any and all contact incredibly intense and amazing.


----------



## Vyvanse411

Vyvanse makes me horny as hell and makes my orgasm INTENSE AS HELL!!!!! its CRAZY


----------



## RobbyG

RavinRaphael said:


> If you know, you know
> 
> Methamp + ghb = sexual assault waiting to happen. LOLz


 
I hear this combo is great. I stick purely to the G though. 

I love how the only thing that keeps you from carping out while your fucking is to... Well go harder. Lol


----------



## crazy_but_i'm_lazy

I second that emotion!


----------



## limonov

Cannabis makes me quite frisky, it also makes me much more likely to put on the moves...ladies can't resist my filthy ropehead charms.

Morphine, suprisingly, never fails to get me incredibly horny, after the initial rush/pin-pricks but before I slide into the proper nod-zone all I want to do is fuck. Morphine + Endorphins = bliss. Can be hard to actually cum though, but a lot of the time I don't even care. 

2C-B, I was sceptical as fuck about all this 'erotic' crap that shulgin and others talked about when describing this chemical. I mean, I could understand if it had moderate amphetamine-like effects where you could go for ages but without the amp dick, but no...it was something else entirely, it just made sex so...sexy...that it becomes impossible not to get really into your partner/the situation and have some really fucking great sex.

Here's an odd one- an ex of mine took zopiclone regularly for insomnia, but she'd play with it (as we all do with sleeping pills) and take the pill a bit earlier and stay up and enjoy the relaxation/weird shit for a while before hitting the sack. Zopiclone made her really fucking horny, I don't like sleeping with people on benzos (can never be sure if they're remembering any of this) but we were living together and she was like a fucking animal, she'd take 2-4 pills and 40 minutes later she'd have me pinned to a chair with her on top of me. And yes, a great deal of the time she had no memory and would be quite embarassed by her "take off yer fucking pants cunt" behaviour.


----------



## Empty8787

Weed always makes me horny.

But the thing that def. does the trick is amphetamines. When I'm on amps, all I think about is sex.


----------



## pkt

in order....

1.Methamphetamine and other amphetamines
2.Cocaine
3.Ecstasy


----------



## I NUK3D U

GBL
MDPV
Meph
Alcohol
Nicotine
2c-b

In roughly that order.

MDMA, Coke, Opiates, and most pyschadelics have the opposite effect for me.


----------



## kingme

Hello..

old thread i know, but maybe worhty of a bump...

anyway, jsut wanted to ask, anyone get the hornyness feeling above all else from a particular substance? like, take methylone for me, i know it give euphoria and music appreciation and is a bit stimmy, but for me, the hornyness is always there, and i always feel a methylone session without some sex just isnt complete!

ive heard good things about mdpv in this respect but the psychosis side effect.. sure is a powerful deterrent...


----------



## Darksidesam

Alcohol 
Chocolate


----------



## Help?!?!

RobbyG said:


> I hear this combo is great. I stick purely to the G though.
> 
> I love how the only thing that keeps you from carping out while your fucking is to... Well go harder. Lol


Solid combinations of GHB+MDMA/MDA makes me want to fuck sooooo badly. I bet Meth+GHB is worse though. I hate straight stims though so amph or meth for me!


----------



## debaser

GBL + 2-FA + mxe + JWH-122 + beer

Disclaimer: do not do like me. Combo'd till I poobo'ded.


----------



## whynaught

i want to be a pv pimp when i grow up mommy! hahahaha


----------



## Rabidrabbit

loulou reed said:


> GBL + 2-FA + mxe + JWH-122 + beer
> 
> Disclaimer: do not do like me. Combo'd till I poobo'ded.



I'm sorry but what is "poobo'd"ing??? I just... have to know


----------



## professorsickboy

weed gets me horny right away. Also methamphetamine, although i rarely fuck with that anymore...i'm now clean off dope and methadone, and i gotta say, sobriety is the king of it all. my sex drive has come back witha  vengeance and its fucking great! i'll prolly just end up addicted to that though....Of course mdma as well. although that can be horny as well as super sensitive to tactile sensations so sex just feels like something totally different, i dont mind it though lol.


----------



## debaser

poobo'din is od'in in poo


----------



## whippa craka

Viagra or other ED med's can certainly make you horny.

1. Takes minimal stimulation to get 'er up (A simple thought or walking for some, or accidentally)
2. Think "geee.... I should take care of this bump in the road"
3. Start imagining = Horniness


----------



## !_MDMA_!

marijuana

add some alcohol and you'll fuck like a pornstar


----------



## Cyanoide

GHB, speed, MPA and 5-MeO-Dalt. Some others may make me a bit horny but those are the "worst" ones.


----------



## Pjkt2501

LSD
oxycodone
even ketamine sometimes (others I want to be left the hell alone, but then again.. weird situation there [failing relationship in my head])

Oh: eventually I want to try some foxy :D with the right company, of course.


----------



## nAON

Opiates = raging hard-on but can't come, no sexual drive
Stims = initially not horny, but put some porn on and suddenly 18 hour wank session. Problem is dick is limp half the time
GBL/GHB = Is a good one, but do a little too much and suddenly limp dick, no sex drive, and headbutting the keyboard
Psychs = Hit and miss, can sometimes be awesome, sometimes just no drive whatsoever.
Alcohol = So-so, can make me last a bit longer but usually if I end up drinking too much I just end up unable to do anything.
Ketamine =  Hard to feel anything, even the orgasm. Possible, not much hinderence, just not very good.
Benzos = Probably could get off if i tried, but meh


----------



## Pjkt2501

post panic-attack doses of benzo's leave my dick limp. 

ex trying to "cheer me up" was usually a lost cause via that method hahahah


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

luckyslevin said:


> So besides viagra, what drugs out there tend to make people horny? I tend to get pretty horny on coke and molly, haven't messed with much else though.


apart from giving you the horn harder and quciker and for longer it doesnt actually make ya horny...you still need to divert your attention there...

Weed, Morphine and 2C-E...nothing else so far.


----------



## Sublimo

Ghb.


----------



## Sepher

MDMA for one, obviously, and stims in general whether it's 'phet or coke or what I'm on tonight, whatever, though there's always the slight frustration that even where it all works as intended there's not usually that much of it to look at, but hey I only have to please myself with it when the Mrs is away from home so who cares so long as the welcome delay doesn't turn into never getting there, despite all the added extra-sensitivity and general horniness of the mental imagery I'm able to run with. 

Opiates made performance really good, but not sure they really made me all that horny or the g/f at the time, and better stamina against the loss of sensation and drive is a dumb trade-off in my book. Unless you're some kind of ego-driven performance bore who thinks subtlety and technique are just covers for when you can't keep up with what every woman really wants, half-an-hour or so of hammering away ferociously desperately trying to brute-force an orgasm for the both of you.

Mushrooms and acid are seriously horny, acid perhaps the more so, the enhanced sensations being matched with unusually detailed erotic mental imagery. Can only imagine what sex feel like for a woman when she's tripping her tits off. Must feel like someone's trying to climb all the way inside you? :lol:


----------



## RobotRipping

stimulants. An orgasm isn't necessary. drugs mostly destroy my sex drive but 2c-x and/or something speedy will do the trick, still no orgasm unless extreme effort is put forth. cannabis seems to work the best.


----------



## llamer

yeah CANNABIS hands down. Cannabis + GHB + caffeine = BONE ZONE


----------



## LOGan1314

methamphetamine...mdma...mdpv...4-FA


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

alcohol, cannabis, certain synthetic cannabinoids, some stimulants like dextroamphetamine for example.


----------



## highhooked

^Logic you consume kratom regularly correct? You gotta feel me on the low dose kratom horniness. God damn its unbearable and actually uncomfortable...


----------



## abstant

All upers have the effect on me,,although finishing the job is another story! I find amphet is like flogging a dead horse,,pointless,,enjoyable for  awhile,,but always ends up frustrating,  E=+ viagra is cool,,very good infact,,with opiats i don't even get the urge,,wld prefer a good scratch!!!!!
 Back in the day when i was in my teens, hash+weed was ace! Now though i wouldn't go there,,mainly cus i'm too paranoin!
 If i want satisfaction garanteed,,it has to be drone,,last for ages+always finish x


----------



## dr-ripple

Meth and Opium


----------



## SwampFox56

*Best Drug For Sexual Enhancement?*

In the past I've used weed to make sex & jacking off more pleasurable. But what else causes increased libido? Besides weed I've tried Adderall, Concerta, Nicotine, Vicodin and DXM to try and make sex & jacking off more fun and pleasurable, but with each one it had the exact opposite effect!!

On Vicodin, it works great for making me horny, but I can't ejaculate to save my life! On Adderall, Once I get going, I'm really focused and into it, but I try and try for hours but I can't ejaculate! On Concerta, it's the same problem. On DXM, I'm just so tired and dizzy that I don't even care about it anymore! And while smoking a cigarette I can't even get a boner!!

So what have others used in the past to heighten sex?


----------



## T. Calderone

Did you see the stuffmonger thread yet? lol, just the tan bro


----------



## kaywholed

Love.
Weed.  certain strains...


----------



## KillCops

T. Calderone said:


> Did you see the stuffmonger thread yet? lol, just the tan bro




Hahaha you beat me to it


----------



## laCster

weed and LSD was amazing, but i kept getting distracted 

on amphetamines, i get super horny, but if you take too much you get dick shrinkage. same goes for cocaine...


----------



## SwampFox56

laCster said:


> LSD was amazing



I've been offered acid a couple of times. I've never done it, but I might consider trying that now....



laCster said:


> on amphetamines, i get super horny



Funny. With me it's the exact opposite! It makes me not horny at all!


----------



## dankhead88

Meth gets me horny as hell. I can't stop looking at porn for 4-6 hours. I would almost climax and stop, then I would keep jerking it until I accidentally do. However, I don't advocate this, for your dick will have no skin after climaxing.

Yohimbe is great too. I feel very hard after drinking an energy drink containing yohimbe.

L-tyrosine is also good, however it could be placebo.

Small amounts of opiates are great, but it's impossible to climax.

I guess give sildenifil(viagra) or amyl nitrites(type of poppers) a try.

Disclaimer: Do not combine any of these drugs. The adverse reaction from the combination of these drugs can be potentially fatal or can cause permanent damage. Consult a doctor or a medical professional before combining these drugs.


----------



## Supeudol

Uhh, GHB by far far blows every other drug out of the water as far as Sexual Enhancement goes.


----------



## Renz Envy

DC material



Supeudol said:


> Uhh, GHB by far far blows every other drug out of the water as far as Sexual Enhancement goes.



This.


----------



## SwampFox56

dankhead88 said:


> Meth gets me horny as hell.



Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't ever plan on trying Meth. And considering Amphetamines do the opposite for me, it probably wouldn't work anyways.......:/



dankhead88 said:


> I don't advocate this, for your dick will have no skin after climaxing.



Haha! No kidding!  The last time I did this I was on 180MG's of Adderall and I was masturbating for 7 hours straight! By the time I actually was able to ejaculate my dick was so sore I couldn't touch it for a week without it hurting. My extreme masturbation session had left four big red sores on my dick. I don't recommend it either to be honest.  



dankhead88 said:


> Yohimbe is great too.



Never heard of this. I'll definitely look into it. 



dankhead88 said:


> L-tyrosine is also good, however it could be placebo.



Very interesting. Since L-Tyrosine is a precursor to Dopamine that would actually make sense. Could be placebo like you said, but I've also found that after eating foods that contain a substantial amount of L-Tyrosine that I also have an easier time jacking off. 

L-DOPA - a derivative of L-Tyrosine, and precursor to Dopamine as well - seems to work better - if you can actually get your hands on some - but I'll keep this in mind as well.



dankhead88 said:


> Small amounts of opiates are great, but it's impossible to climax.



Haha, I forgot to mention that. I've tried using generic Vicodin - Hydrocodone - in the past. But I also found that  Plus opiates tend to put me to sleep....



dankhead88 said:


> I guess give sildenifil(viagra) or amyl nitrites(type of poppers) a try.



I've used Viagra in the past. It didn't really make sex any better, it just gives me a a really hard, long lasting boner. :/ I might consider Amyl Nitrites, but I don't think I could acquire any. 



dankhead88 said:


> Disclaimer: Do not combine any of these drugs. The adverse reaction from the combination of these drugs can be potentially fatal or can cause permanent damage. Consult a doctor or a medical professional before combining these drugs.



Too late!  When I was in my mid-teens I combined Vicodin with Adderall and had a very interesting black out. Apparently, I lite up a cigarette right in front of my mom - which I would have never done otherwise - and took a walk around my neighborhood at around 1:45 in the morning. 

I woke up the next morning under my pool table in my basement. I had - again apparently, because I don't remember any of it - crawled through the crawl space that was underneath my old house and entered my basement that way. 

Anyways, thanks a lot for the advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## dankhead88

I have yet to try GHB. and in moderation, it promotes HGH!


----------



## KillCops

SwampFox56 said:


> I've been offered acid a couple of times. I've never done it, but I might consider trying that now....



Lol dudes gonna do acid just to try jacking off on it.


----------



## dankhead88

KillCops said:


> Lol dudes gonna do acid just to try jacking off on it.



LOL, I've never laughed so hard in my life. (no pun intended)


----------



## Dmytry

2c-b, 2c-i, 4-fa (for me at least. mdpv had too much anxiety to really get off proper)


----------



## F1n1shed

Weed and stimulants all the way. And don't dose too high on the stims or your dick will shrink. But a small to medium dose will make you very involved and will not make climax an issue. At least for me


----------



## dankhead88

F1n1shed said:


> Weed and stimulants all the way. And don't dose too high on the stims or your dick will shrink. But a small to medium dose will make you very involved and will not make climax an issue. At least for me



STIM DICK. Gotta love it sometimes. I remember my friend was telling me how he was going to get laid, but he couldn't because of the adderall. He looked at her at a serious manner and  shook his head


----------



## Swimmingdancer

BDD to DC


----------



## Seyer

25i-NBOMe, 2C-B, and Mescaline.


----------



## laugh

Meth
LSD
Ganja
2cb
Dex
Mdma
Mushrooms


----------



## !_MDMA_!

i heard ghb gets you horny like alcohol but without any chance of whiskey dick. also heard you fuck like a pornstar. supposed to be relatively easy to make, but even easier to od so be careful


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## cerebral_cortex

most have been mentioned by others already - stimulants in general.   methylone is maybe a favourite.   recently tried pentedrone and would put that right up there.


----------



## Znegative

GBL by far.. Followed possibly by alprazolam and then maybe heroin. I find it interesting that so many people find stimulants to be good sexual enhancers/arousal inducing substances. I mean, if I can get enough blood flow than its splendid, but that can be difficult.


----------



## tokenname

alcohol + cannabis. every time.


----------



## Tryptamino

literally all of them. idk why but all drugs, be it alcohol, caffeine, nicotine, methamphetamine, heroin, or DMT, will without fail make me horny. must be something wrong with me.


----------



## Lisalove69

help my husband is doing a drug, & it is killing me insidewhat ever it is he can lace it on his fingers & he smells his fingers all day before he smokes his cig he puts his hands in his pocket then holds his cig with his fingers for a bit then lights it i took a puff from one of his cigs and dam it made me high...

.


----------



## Seyer

We dont do substance ID's on Bluelight. We have no idea what it is.


----------



## Lisalove69

ok thank you just wish I could help him!!!
'


----------



## Nocturne83

Weed and oxycodone


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> literally all of them. idk why but all drugs, be it alcohol, caffeine, nicotine, methamphetamine, heroin, or DMT, will without fail make me horny. must be something wrong with me.



Drugs are sexy.


----------



## tackyspiral

meth, coke, opiates


----------



## 6apbhmm

F1n1shed said:


> Weed and stimulants all the way. And don't dose too high on the stims or your dick will shrink. But a small to medium dose will make you very involved and will not make climax an issue. At least for me


+10


----------



## tackyspiral

^ weed dries me up no joke


----------



## izzy66

'ludes, back when
alcohol, to a point
good sex is a delicious drug on its own...
-izzy


----------



## Pill2Chill

GHB/GBL hands down!


----------



## Znegative

^ yeah bro, I almost raped _myself!_ GBL is intense.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Definitley _not_ heroin...In fact.. quite the opposite. Talk about a sex killer. (after consistent use of course).


----------



## Mabus

Yea, found that stuff (5-MeO-DIPT) by accident, and took it after some little bit of Speed. Uhmm... I was transported to a dimension of sexuality beyond the seventh ring of hell. I start to sneeze just by recalling the memory. It was... unspeakable. Sacred Obscenity.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> literally all of them. idk why but all drugs, be it alcohol, caffeine, nicotine, methamphetamine, heroin, or DMT, will without fail make me horny. must be something wrong with me.



pretty much ha


----------



## EatMushrooms

Weed, alcohol, mushrooms. Drugs in general make me want to fuck.


----------



## K88ABY

The only time I ever get the urge is when my rattle is kicking in.


----------



## laugh

whats rattle, crystal i suppose?

ganja, crystal, dex, coke


----------



## Illyria99

Alcohol and alprazolam.


----------



## Mabus

I find it's not so much the substance, but how that substance can help illicit a trigger or chain reaction into hyper-sexuality, super-charged arousal and energized enthusiasm. I found LSD when courted properly can have the most awesome results. But again, LSD or Cocaine, it's some much about the set&setting... so don't go looking for the sexy. Like feeding a wild animal... I let it come to me.


----------



## Liminality

5-Meo-Mipt

Best i've tried so far for this purpose. Little mind fuck, orgasmic bodily feelings.


----------



## tidruid89

*anyone become a randy little bastard while high?*

Just a question I feel like asking.  I can't stop thinking about my lady friends tight little ass.  I don't care I want yall to know.  So what substances make yall randy and ready and what ones turn you off?


----------



## Tryptamino

isnt there already a thread like this, but more clearly named?


----------



## tidruid89

I don't know.


----------



## tidruid89

I think it was about speed dick actually.


----------



## Seyer

A simple search of the word "horny" and here we are.


----------



## HighonLife

pretty much anything but opiates

im either hungry or horny


----------



## Achten

5MeOMiPT is the best for me.
5MeODiPT is nice as well but has a tad more physical side effects.


----------



## aussie101

viagra lol. No... 

xtc, meth, coke or alcohol usually will get me in the mood to do something foolish with someone i don't really care to be with when i am sober... Meths the strongest for me, that shit gets you humping for hours


----------



## SarahU

Pot sometimes make me horny. I can't get horny off my other drugs, because they mostly put me to sleep.


----------



## Crashing

Any stimulant other than cocaine, namely Amps and PVs. Cathionones, tryptamines. Anything that isn't a downer or dissociative. Methylone/MDPV on top. Never tried moxy.


----------



## xxpurplehazexx

Stimulants in general. Coffee used to make me horny, then Adderall, now neither and I'm fine with it. Alcohol actually has the opposite effect.


----------



## Noodle473

^ yeah, 4fa


----------



## whataboutheforests

Thc


----------



## F1n1shed

Weed , cocaine, amphetamines, meth, come down of E, ummm. Pretty much it, mostly stimulants and weed. Downers don't really heighten the sexual experience at all, they just make you down to fuck.


----------



## MarshmallowKitten

opiates the most I think. Ritalin just because it gets me super happy and social.


----------



## Justamith2

Weed, amphetamines, dxm


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Thc, cocaine, cocaine the most. Get whiskey dick on alcohol, but the desire's there. My chronic opiate use has the opposite affect and is suppressing my libido a bit.


----------



## geoffreychaucer

Kratom makes me very sexually confident. The first time I had sex was on kratom. It was a Sunday morning and I ate breakfast with a new lady friend, invited her back to my dorm room, suggested she take her clothes off since it was very hot, and sex commenced through my coercion. I never would have done something like that, especially it being my first time, if I was not on something. She was very surprised it was my first time, not because it was good or anything, I'm sure it was terrible sex, but due to my confidence and lack of inhibition. Of course I couldn't cum but that's a different issue. So yeah, when I'm on kratom I generally feel that I'm hot and if I act right I can get people to like me. Unfortunately and fortunately, this is actually true. When I'm confident, it does make people more attracted to me.


----------



## Seyer

geoffreychaucer said:


> I generally feel that I'm hot and if I act right I can get people to like me.



Sound just like Meth, lol.


----------



## ygrn

opiates and sometimes weed


----------



## Toucan

Curiously enough, a non-breakthrough dose of 5-meo DMT.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lsd


----------



## WBROCKSTAR

Cocaine,meth,but in the beginning  it was opiates


----------



## Diloadid

Ghb. The best mood enhancer.


----------



## plmar

Alcohol.


----------



## WBROCKSTAR

GHB - Is that the so called date rape labeled drug???Does it make you drowsy at all???Is there another drug you could compare it to???CURIOUS


----------



## Blind Melon

Opiates kill 90% of my sex drive, and I actually like that. As a young male I find it distracting to think about sex every 30 seconds. Problem is I usually can't cum when I fuck on opiates.

Meth could go either way. It could make me feel disgusting, or it could make me feel like a stud.

I can't fathom sex on psychadelics. 

I'm horniest sober. Actually, horniest in Opiate WD.


----------



## Jackeh

Cannabis - not during, but a few hours after my last smoke during a day out I get horny.


----------



## ados

meth...its just ridiculous, I'll obsessively watch porn and jerk off for 20 hours straight, and I try to wait until I start feeling like its wearing off before I cum.

doing heroin gives me a boner but in a non sexual way, like morning wood, just a feeling good kind of a boner


----------



## 95Land

METH. For sure. Good coke, too. Difference is the coke causes a "functional issue" for me and meth doesn't.
I get opiates as a means to extend the session. But, as far as it actually making me wanna fuck? No way. 
When I used with her(whoever her was at the time) I wanted to do our shots, maybe make out for a minute or two, and then get left the fuck alone to nod out while trying to watch TV. 
It extended our sessions. The problem was it extended them from moderately long when sober to absurdly, exhausting, painfully long.


----------



## Marijuanster

MDPV not only does it make me super horny but it also gives me the ability to have multiple orgasms which are usually impossible for me to achieve. Other than that I hate the stuff though.


----------



## jayisspillz

i like blow and booze and some loud.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LSD, as I said above, as well as MDMA.  :D


----------



## dbm81

Meth, the missus and I both go crazy hypersexual on the stuff.  Very recreational so still haven't lost the buzz as people have said.  As a matter of fact it's 7:35am in the morning here and I've just finished a 7 and a half hour session with her now.  Best 70 bucks I've ever spent 


Some of the shit she lets me do to her while on meth is unbelievable.  I could go into detail.....


----------



## pem28

*Methamphetamine, Mephedrone and SEX*

Hi guys i'm new to bluelight, but a long term reader.  i have a very specific question for you.

we all know porn, sex and mephedrone go hand in hand (if you disagree that's fine, this thread isn't for you then!).  particularly the stuff we got delivered through the door completely legally a few years back.

my question is, as i have read a lot about methamphetamine and sex/porn:

is it similar to the buzz sex/porn gave me on mephedrone?

i am aware that the two do not have similar effects generally, however the sexual link seems to be there.  certainly in the media, but also individuals posting on forums such as this.

i am also aware of the consequences of methamphetamine are, and i would maybe try it.  getting it is the problem, so no advice against use please!

any advice from an experienced user of both would be fantastic 

also to add i have searched for a comparison between meth meph and sex left right and centre, but haven't found a definitive answer.  however if this has somehow bypassed me i apologise for another useless thread and hope an admin can deal with it/point me in the right direction. THANKS!!


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## kwhat

2mg of xanax n 60mg of oxy seems to get me off the most


----------



## Spoo

Any drug that has an increase in parasympathetic, and/or tactile sensation.  Other-wise, I think hornyness would equate to one's natural hormonal tendency.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Amphetamine definitely. It's a trap though, last time I tried to bust on phets I got stuck jacking for SEVEN hours lol. 

I'm determined, if nothing else.


----------



## Cornishman

Well manufactured cocaine. 
Makes orgasms last 5x longer and more intense.


----------



## marindadupreezsa

Mdma


----------



## lars90

Weed makes me so horny :D


----------



## Cambo

The only thing thats ever made me horny is alcohol, and speed, only took speed once but I would have shagged a hole in the wall.

Disclaimer: I never shagged a hole in the wall.


----------



## TrueGrit

Alcohol wins. 8(


----------



## azgaza

Speed and GHB, especially when combined. When done alone speed is more likely to actually make interested in sex while GHB tends to at first just makes me more affectionate, but with the right people.. then there is alcohol, which is like a sloppy version of what GHB does to intimacy. For some reason on 4-aco-dmt (a very high dose, somwhere in between 50 and 100 mg snorted) made me want the person I'm with; in a very deep and trippy way, which was by the way way more intense then the lust increase that for example GHB gives; only it does not occur every trip or even that often, but when psychedelics and love / lust come together then: awesome shit. Sometimes I randomly get affectionate on ketamine, which is rather odd, to be into something physical when so detached from the body; not sure how that works really.


----------



## spare9

Alcohol for sure! Sometimes H which really sucks because it's impossible for me to get off when I'm bombed.


----------



## CymbalKid

Oh god ritalin. And sometimes when i'm smoking herb with my girl haha


----------



## kingme

so what about drugs that are good for a couple? or during a sex/swingers party? anyone have experience in that area?

that pretty much rules out a lot of the trippier enhancers now doesnt it?


----------



## fairnymph

1. Methamphetamine, the ultimate sex drug IMO. So what if it takes forever to come, the process is fucking fantastic!
2. Acohol + Cocaine, not something I do often, but it does rev my engines.
3. Amost all other amphetamines, Adderall, 4-FA, 2-FMA, etc. NOT including MDXX substances or other psychedelic PEAs.
4. LSD, in the right male company. I always end up having sex on acid. Always.

Oh, and caffeine from coffee! It's guaranteed to soak my panties. I fucking LOVE coffee. Makes me come harder and faster, too.


----------



## Znegative

Gbl


----------



## kingme

why do some people not like mdxx substances for sex? is it because of lack of energy? or jsut that it creates more feelings of empathy and emotional communication rather than lust?


----------



## kah8

a small amount of 5-MeO-MiPT


----------



## deidara

alcohol, meth, MDMA, or really any uppers


----------



## Nocturne83

> Sometimes H which really sucks because it's impossible for me to get off when I'm bombed.



Exactly!  You're totally ready to start, but you can never finish.  Also, dope makes me just kinda wanna lie there, which is likely not going to please anybody's partner. 
Never tried coke during sex.  Maybe I should.


----------



## ars vitae

I always said that MDMA makes me cudely and love everyone. But it feels wrong to have sex on it. The one time I ever turned down sex was when I was on MDMA. When I saw a symposium where someone explain that it stimulates the post orgasmic hormone levels(on the mapas website somewhere). That made so much sense.


----------



## ars vitae

4-AcO-DiPT then wait till it is peaking, then smoke some good weed. The body high is amazing.
Also The first time I had some methylone prior to this, which seemed too enhance the body high at the time.

Amazing!


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

5-MeO-DIPT + GHB + MDMA makes me into a sex god practically, or atleast I feel that way. 8)


----------



## chrlefxtrt

If you are male, ostarine ( mk-2866).


----------



## RodJonse

Oddly enough opiates can arouse me, which is pointless because it takes forever to finish and I'm not currently in a relationship.


----------



## hangyourhead

Either pure MDA and/or MDMA, together would be preferable. 

Methamphetamine and other stimulants. Especially crack cocaine (when you have A LOT)! RCs: Methylone, 4-fa, mdpv, a-PVP, ect.


----------



## drancer

Number 1 for me is METH.. jacking to porn or having sex for like 2 hours straight and not even realising it. But its so hard to cum because the muscles are all contracted lol.
Number 2 for me is LSD.. the orgasm is so strong you end up screaming your head off and then wonder if the neighbours heard it..
Number 3 for me is WEED and POPPERS.. fuck that gets me seedy, every time.


----------



## username13

Weed booze and opiates.


----------



## SirTophamHat

alcohol, marijuana, psychedelics, opiates, and stimulants.  so uh, most of them.


----------



## username13

I FORGOT THE BEST DRUG OF ALL TO MAKE ME HORNY???????? WAIT FOR IT.......SEX!!!!! YEAH THE BEST DRUG INDEED, wHEN I GET HIG ON SEX IM SO HORNY


----------



## Toz

Cannabis and alcohol. Stimulants make me too distracted, there are just 500 other things on my mind while on them. MDMA just makes me want to cuddle.


----------



## sweet2pea

Mdpv. Two days in a hotel having non stop marathon sex. Yay me!!


----------



## xstayfadedx

sweet2pea said:


> Two days in a hotel having non stop marathon sex. Yay me!!



Awesome first post lol


----------



## STEROIDS4kids

I'm always horny but these make it worse (or better). Alcohol, steroids, weed, opiates and sometimes benzos but indirectly. Weed just makes me want to fuck pretty much instantly but benzos take away the anxiety that sometimes tries to rise when you're meeting new women.


----------



## Seyer

Tämä jätkä ^


----------



## CokeBloke

Weed, alcohol, coke and ecstacy


----------



## PurpleKush1

Ice N' Blow


----------



## One Thousand Words

Days of the week with a "y" in them


----------



## highhooked

A lack of opiates have me horny as all fuck.


----------



## JunkieDays

highhooked said:


> A lack of opiates have me horny as all fuck.



Wow, really? A lack of opiates make me super-buckskin-sensitive in my gentleman area. I could brush up against a woman and cream my pants with ease.


----------



## dankhead88

A moderate dose of methamphetamine will make anyone fuck, too much will cause vasoconstriction in my... penis, which makes it pretty hard to keep up., but the right amount will make me rock hard for hours. It's sexually destructive though, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Cyanoide

GHB has no rival when it comes to hornyness. It makes me so horny I don't think any sex on this planet could satisfy my urge.

All stimulants. Especially racemic amphetamine ("European" speed), methamphetamine, ethylphenidate, and somewhat cocaine (although not as much as amphetamines).


----------



## Blind Melon

Meth especially, and Adderall. Cocaine shrinks my dick up for some reason.

Meth + Xanax especially.


----------



## XThexXTank

Alcohol, mdma, heroin an yeah thats pretty much it.  Never done meth but everyone says its awesome to fuck on it.


----------



## laCster

marijuana


----------



## Lady Codone

4-FA, 2-FMA, opiates, some strains of weed...that's about it.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Crack


----------



## paranoid android

Dextroamphetamine, coke/crack, opiates like oxy, morphine, hydromorphone and fentanyl, shrooms, LSD, MDMA, MDA, nitrous oxide, ketamine and certain strains of Cannabis. Also high doses of benzos like temazepam and Valium seem to do it to and so does the Z hypnotic zopiclone.


----------



## MoreFeens4Morphine

Alcohol is probably the only thing that turns me into a horn dog. If I'm at a house party and I'm drinking my drunk ass going around most likely bothering women lol. (unintentionally, i just ramble when I drink). Otherwise whenever I'm on any other drug I enjoy the drug itself and don't really care for sex when I'm high.


----------



## rakketakke

Cyanoide said:


> GHB has no rival when it comes to hornyness. It makes me so horny I don't think any sex on this planet could satisfy my urge.
> 
> All stimulants. Especially racemic amphetamine ("European" speed), methamphetamine, ethylphenidate, and somewhat cocaine (although not as much as amphetamines).



this completely


----------



## mrflowers00

*sex and drugs*

what was the best drug for having sex that you've tried for me i would probably say methamphetamine


----------



## tricomb

Other Drugs --> Drug Culture


----------



## sekio

cannabis


----------



## catching fish

I personally think GHB is the best. And not just for sex, it feels amazing for all sorts of sensual massaging and touching.

The worst- heroin. As a heroin addict over the past couple of years it just destroys my sex drive, and on the rare occasions I can get it together to actually have sex there is no chance of cumming. It has really affected my relationship, especially since I've largely hidden my addiction from her.


----------



## tricomb

Other drugs --> drug culture

Edit: oops. Wasn't sure if it ever moved lost Internet as I tried to move this thread earlier.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## plmar

Alcohol all th way


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

If I can hold concentration... MDMA, LSD, and various RCs.

I've never had a better blowjob in my life aside from a time I was on an RC. It was years ago and i don't remember the exact one... one of the MDMA-wannabes. But it felt like I could intimately feel every square-nanometer of my peener and it was mindblowing. Never had sex on an RC, but have had failed MDMA attempts...

Also phenibut, and tramadol can make me last like He Man, but it takes concentration or else I'll lose focus.... and soften up


----------



## dopemegently

Ecstasy gave me some profound sexual experiences.
Speed gave me insane stamina and duration
Poppers to finish off are intense....
Also, i agree phenibut makes you horney as hell
Anybody else gets horney on viagra?


----------



## SwampFox56

I can't say anything about Crack or GHB as I've never tried either and don't plan to (I plan on trying GHB, but not Cocaine)

Out of the things I have tried, I can say that there is nothing in the world that makes me hornier than Ambien. I can literally jack off for hours on end when under the influence of Zolpidem. Marijuana is also a close second and if you mix them together..........holy shit.


----------



## sean107

5-MEO-MIPT, amphetamines in general, dex/methylphenidate or cocaine somestimes , and 25i-NBOMe usually will do the trick best.


----------



## frontbluntt

GHB + Cocaine combo... my god
MDMA... best sex sessions of my life. and freakiest
4-FA

to much lesser extent, alcohol


----------



## Mr. Mayor

For me its a low dose molly, too high and i'm just to engaged in music and not able to focus on one thing so yeah.
And strangely DXM, ive been using since freshman year highschool first day actually haha but it makes me last ages.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

cocainE. HORNY ENOUGH TO FUCK a random hooker from an add in a newspaper at 04.30 am. My friend was telling me how he had been doing it from time to time himself as well as showing me pics this was earlier that night and how it basically costs the same paying for doing shit you don't really want to with your gf and paying a whore, but whore is straight to the point and then done. Anyway his logic made immaculate sense to my liquored up and coke addled brain - was after about 2 gs to myself I think, or 1.5g. I was RIDDLED WITH REGRET FOR MONTHS lol sigh.

I haven't done meth in ten years so can't really remember the extent but I remember the sexual urges being the same as coke.

I had my Dr do loads of unnecessary tests too even though I used a rubber and she was white.


----------



## Help?!?!

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> she was white.


Racist.....

5-MeO-MiPT has been making me want to get down as of late. To bad I don't have any GHB, would really set things off!


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ it's relevant from an STD perspective where I live.


----------



## brutus

Help?!?! said:


> Racist.....
> 
> 5-MeO-MiPT has been making me want to get down as of late. To bad I don't have any GHB, would really set things off!



Stating a person's race isn't racist. Grow up.


----------



## Help?!?!

Yeah maybe when a person says "My friend is white." but that seems a bit different from making it sound like a person didn't or won't receive an STD from one race versus the other. Is it the worst thing in the world, surely not but it's not a very nice way to think.

Understandable Who, I personally didn't find it relevant to anything and as I said it isn't the nicest thing even if it is true where you live as your story would've been the same even if you didn't mention the prostitutes race.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ Your missing a lot of the backround. Don't worry about it. 1brudda


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Not a single one & pretty much every drug I take makes it impossible for me to get an erection.


----------



## Cuzie

First time I smoked weed and had a sex, I went 3 times in less thn an hour.  It was fucking incredible. I was 17 or 18.  Twice a day was usually my max and was rare.

Now days in my 30s, a few bumps of C will get me horny as hell.  But just a couple of bumps.  Anything more and I won't even bother trying.  Nothing else seems to do it for me, though I don't have a large # of options to experiment with.


----------



## SwampFox56

Weed is probably the best (overall). However, plugged Amphetamine comes in for a very, very close second. If you have no tolerance - it may even be first. 

There's some other combos that's are pretty awesome as well. 

Amphetamine (plugged) + 60 milligrams of DXM + Temazepam + 50 milligrams Diphenhydramine 

Amphetamine (plugged) + 60 milligrams of DXM + Zolpidem + 50 milligrams Diphenhydramine

The combo mentioned above is amazing. I wouldn't have listed dosages of the DXM or DPH, however, anything above milligrams I listed for those two just ruins the whole experience.


----------



## Albion

MDPV

/thread

Surely?


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Albion said:


> MDPV
> 
> /thread
> 
> Surely?



Gonna have to wait for stuffmonger to confirm on that one


----------



## serotonin-system

MPA makes me want to put on my sisters underwear and go and find her and talk to her. I've also used her rotating dildo on my ass-hole while wearing her bra, panties and perfume.


----------



## nextgeneye

LSZ and 25i/c nboh. Don't know why maybe because after a very long period of abstinence from psychedelics.
Also low doses 2,5-5mg zyprexa. Really don't know why? Maybe because i love all my female psychiatrists.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Decides im not a dan of weed and sex anymore.

But mdma mskes me a freak in the sheets and im taking some tomorrow with my chick

Excited, wish me luck guys im goin in! Lol


----------



## sub21lime

5-meo-dipt aka Foxy.  Its been about close to ten years since I've done any foxy but I still remember how horny that drug made me. Idk shits crazy, your trippin balls but have a strong urge to have sex or masterbate lol Sex is fucking amazing on the stuff, hell even jackin off is awesome. I can't explain it, dif the srangest drug I've ever done.  
Some people say sex is never the same afterward cus having an orgasim on foxy is pure ecstasy.


----------



## BlueSaffron

Heroin, but only for a short window of time.  Right after I've come up, when I'm feeling it but not fucked up - just feeling that warm rush, that does it to me.  But after I do a little bit more I guess I'm too high, because the desire goes away.


----------



## steingalkrs

Personlally first off you need to be a erotic creature as all drugs will only boost who you are. Being chemical you could ofcourse simulate falling in love by casrefully playing with the different reseptors in your brain knowing your research chemicals. You do need increased dopamine and serotonine levels as a basic goal - norepinephrine low. From there chose the drugs that does just that - fiddling with serotonine and dopamine reseptors.

Personal favourites is cocaine's and their RC's alternatives as a-pvp, MDPV and such. 
In the tryptamine department 5-meo-mipt is the closest you get to MDMA.

If you ever get your hands serotonine releasers, these are great to enhance any experience. But as always - talking sex gets you sex! Doing drugs while talking sex, usually gets more sex - funkier and crazier.

Stay away from downers, unless its the girl and you enjoy a sack of potatoes and she enjoys being the sack of potatoes.

- - - - - 

Oh the thread was to long, just some responds.



Sweet P said:


> I used to get incredibly horny on meth. Sadly, not any more.
> 
> Nowadays it just gives me the urge to clean my house.



The one thing I NEVER in my life wanted to do on any stims is clean anything else than a dildo! No joke, pun intended! Why the hell would you want to waste good drugs on house cleaning, I never got it. Maby because i ran a cleaning company once, maby, could be.



MrRoot said:


> So definately Viagra or other ED drugs dont make me horny.
> 
> Years ago when I used to do occassional MDMA I noticed that it made me more horny but it also lowered my standards with whom I would like to have sex as everyone appeared so sexy while on it but when I woke up I might had a horror show



I share your ejaculation problem, due to overly use of stims. Sure I could stop using - but hey - my addiction pain kicks back in - so totally agreed. I cannot use viagra though as the rise in heartrate is not what I need at times and it totally knocks the air out of me so Cialis is better for meg - though - viagra is definately the best sollution when devine intervention is needed to get the job done.

MDMA... Haha, what a great observation! One could add that the other side also enjoys confidence in a man. MDMA also brings that to the table, a direct forced attraction from a guy just screaming with hes body - I WANT YOU NOW! You can see that working on all levels :D



luckyslevin said:


> I've never taken viagra, I just wanted to try and save all the viagra and extendz or w/e posts. Would be interested in trying it though, but at $15 a pill!? Are you insane... could get... well no pricing.



They are worth it, so are cialis. Go original, try it. Not like drugs are free - you are investing in great sex with an erection compared to th alternative which I guess is the reason why I love them both Viagra and Cialis! The only way I can enjoy drugs and sex at the same time!



olab7 said:


> most stimulants really. but i dont think they "force" you to be horney. for me its mental really. there have been times where im on amphetamines and my thoughts drift to sexual ones and i get horney but i can also stop my mind from going there so i wont go crazy.



Interesting point. Normally I am the one with the sexual jokes all the time, a friend of mine never does them as he wants to talk about fighting. It is without doubt only enhancing or potentiating your own desired. You need to be horny from the getgo, from there you can reach the sky. On the other heand 10 valiums and a bottle of rum is probably not a good sexual sollution! :D



Scared Straight said:


> I puked the entire next day if I so much as moved my finger.



To be honest, I think the problem here lies with you and your husband maby not being totally clear on what you were doing and you being over run a little. My 2 cents. If you ever do it again talk it over before what and were limits are.



luckyslevin said:


> haha looking up the MDPV on google shows an image of the atoms of the compound. They instantly stood out to me as a penis with two balls. :-/



OMG I had to check myself, it's a god damn dick! No wonder - I want that stuff. I already loce cocain, a-pvp so naturally MDPV is just awesome as its the same brand.



Kuuyku said:


> 5-MeO-DIPT This sexes you up.



What you think about 5-meo-mipt compared? Never tried 5-meo-dipt, did the 4- series though but landed on 5-meo-mipt.


----------



## 95Land

Crystal methamphetamine.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Out of all the drugs I've tried only one caused me to litterally masterbate from beginning to the end and that was propylhexedrine, yep, those disgusting benzedrex inhalers you can buy at pharmacy type stores. By god was everything about that stuff disgusting but it did make me horny beyond belief, never tried meth but it's a pretty popular aphrodesiac amongst the gay community as well as poppers (amyl nitrates) so perhaps those will get the job done as well.


----------



## 95Land

^Disgusting, for certain. I tried those inhalers once and the prevailing feeling during my "high" was that I'd kinda like to puke and die. Gah.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Ughh the lavender burps!!! Every time I burped I either vomited or spit up which also lead to me vomiting or spitting up, it was a never ending cycle of disgusting, not to mention the horrific comedown and tachycardia. It was fun for like the first hour though and I was able to litterally have B2B orgasms for hours but besides that the experience as a whole is something I will never go through again.


----------



## ellisdee25

Propylhexedrine, candidate for worst drug ever created


----------



## 95Land

^Oh, most certainly.



CaptainKratom said:


> Ughh the lavender burps!!! Every time I burped I either vomited or spit up which also lead to me vomiting or spitting up, it was a never ending cycle of disgusting, not to mention the horrific comedown and tachycardia. It was fun for like the first hour though and I was able to litterally have B2B orgasms for hours but besides that the experience as a whole is something I will never go through again.



Yeah, there was a very awful, almost menthol like taste that I could not dampen down. Despite best efforts, I could not get myself to puke. So I was stuck in that feeling of wanting to puke and not being able to. Awful.
It was recommended to me by this raver type female that I was seeing. She said it was a high similar to low grade meth. I had had a recent, long love affair with high grade but due to new surroundings it was no longer available. I was pining, so I tried. It was ok for maybe like 20 minutes and then the awfulness started. Never again. I didn't feel any of the amphetamine horniness type feelings. Hmm.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Well I did dose almost 2 inhalers, I'm sure that had an effect the comedown and huge surge in libido. I've never been into stims so I didn't have any tolerance, there was definately an amphetamine like euphoria for me before things went south, I'd compare it to two Adderall 30's. As much as I would love to give my vote for nastiest drug to propylhexadrine I would rather take it than DPH, nutmeg, DXM, Datura, or LSA. I actually used to enjoy DXM in highschool even with other drugs at my disposal but like the flip of a switch I absolutely can't stand the stuff anymore.


----------



## deltakappamu

BENZOS!

I have a naturally high sex drive but when I take benzos... its over with! They make me like, ravenously horny


----------



## SwampFox56

Plugged amphetamines. Can't say for Meth, but Dexedrine and Adderall plugged make me lay on my bathroom floor and watch porn and jack off for hours on end. 

Usually takes me around...3 hours? To finally finish? It's the only way I can jack off anymore to be honest. Since trying it - all other 'ways' of jacking off aren't anywhere close to the way plugging amphetamine feels.


----------



## ykm420

Any amphetamine. Methamphetamine turns me into a monster for porn. Haven't done stims in a long time, however.
Also, LSD makes me want to make the most passionate love ever conceivable.


----------



## Dancing Chick

LSD, mushrooms, DMT, 2C-I, weed, and alcohol have provided me with the strongest sexual experiences. LSD always has a very promiscuous and confident to feel to me. Mushrooms feel like they're going for more of a classy thing but still very latexy. DMT was mostly focused on being overwhelming but at the same time it felt, maybe saying more innocent wouldn't be the best way to put it, but perhaps more real.... 2C-I, without much of a head trip for me, was kind of like my mind was just playing with my body. Weed just enhances my imagination and gives me a very "spiritual" kind of body feeling which allows for fantasizing that can push my sex drive up to a level that even feels psychedelic.... Alcohol is actually similar to weed in this respect for me in some ways, but what I really like about it is that it just makes me feel really dissociated without the psychedelic aspect of dissociation and with lots of anxiolysis. Like tripping, it just sort of makes me feel like I'm in a dream world outside of time, and that can really get me going. I never had quite as much of a sexual stimulation from most other kinds of drugs.... I did get it, but I have a pretty oversexed mindset anyway. Those psychedelics, weed, and alcohol are the ones that really stand out so far, particularly the first two.


----------



## JustaChippa

None.  The only drugs I mess with are pharmaceutical opiates and benzos, and that's rare nowadays, but they have absolutely no positive effect on my sex drive, and in fact, probably do the opposite.  For several years, i have been all but celibate, and that's fine by me.  My ex-fiance kind of made me hate sex.


----------



## somnilicious

Crack and Methamphetamines...... I have a rather ridiculous story that I have never told to anybody. One time I was on a crack binge driving around at 3AM when I became uncontrollably horny. I decided I must satisfy this disgusting need. So I drove to a bodega here in town and in a crack induced manic fit I went up to the window. With saucer eyes and a mad lust I saw a rack of porn magazines on the counter. I picked up a cinderblock and with the intensity that only a stimulant filled sex freak could muster I threw it through the window and snatched the whole rack, jumped in my car and drove off with my stash. Not my proudest moment. Any time I want to smoke crack I now think of this.


----------



## Luke_PV

Albion said:


> MDPV
> 
> /thread
> 
> Surely?



I agree! Shit made me well horny... Nothing, as of yet, has ever topped that substance. You can only do about six months max(or less depending person and experience), everyday, on this stuff. By then, psychosis will set in, you think people are following you.... That was the worst, that feeling that you always had to look behind you, like someone was following you.. 

Maybe because in my case, before that ever started to happen, I (two other friends) were jumped by like 10-12 hooligans, wanting to rob us. We took a taxi home around five am, it was already light outside, my cousins husband suggested we stop at the shop a grab a beer for the walk home. There was a group of 10-12 guys hanging out front of the store, I was on my iphone(of course mdvp & alcohol all night) didn't even think twice, even when they asked us where we lived, my cousins husband told them we where from here, "Sikornika" (the sub-division of apartments where I was staying) we passed them, went into the shop and got our beer for the walk back home. Walking back, all I remember is waking with my beer, then I get knocked out.I wake up on the ground, and three guys are kicking and punching me. Thankfully two of them went to help their loser friends and It was just one that remained, but the whole time I was still on the ground and couldn't get up, 
"what the fuck did I do to you", I say to him, as he is trying to reach in to my pocket and grab my iphone.
"Give me your phone he says", 
I reply, "Fuck you", and can only kick for defense. 
Let me say, they got me pretty good, didn't get my phone, but had to go to the hospital. Useless pigs came, of course they couldn't do anything. Dump old pig, polocks didn't even think to go question the shop worker, if she recognized any of the little shits hanging around the store, at that time.....Maybe that's why I later on (still on PV) always feared of being followed and jumped.

But, I wish there was something like this compound, but completely non-neurotoxic, available today.


----------



## mixedman

adderall makes me horny and look at every porn site imaginable. When I parachute for rec, I just take a seat on couch and go to town for 5 hours, shooting about 3 times during that span and not cleaning up until I am finished and going to bed.


----------



## mixedman

How does that work, and will it work with xr crushed up


----------



## Flaga121

I'm surprised I only see a few people writing Mushrooms. That's clearly the answer.
Stimulants enhance certain reward pathways, a gimmick at best. Mushrooms transform the activity into a transcendental expression of passion and pleasure. 

(Ok, admittedly while I've tried a good %, I hate stims).


----------



## Tryptamino

^I agree, even though I used to be a big stim guy, the enhancment of sex it gives is very hedonistic and shallow, which, while fun, is way less pleasurable to me than the trancendental ecstacy I experience while having sex on psychedelics.


----------



## Draven26

Some p2p quality glass.. mmmmmhm fuuuuuuuuck been sober for 2 years and I'm going crazy lmaooo yeah Meth definitely makes me horny! I'm getting aroused just thinking about scoring me some lol boy if I wasn't married WOOOOO!


----------



## omerta'

the first time i did a prduct called ICED .  I watched porn for 15 hours straight....lol...after the ban it changed to wave, a brownish color.  I thought it was going to suck because the gov took out all the good stuff......boy i was wrong and the amount of porn doubled....lol...i wish i knew where to get this again.....loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ambiviolence

25inombe
H
G
And sometimes meth if I get a good rush


----------



## Estar

Out of everything, GHB... 110% you probably haven't experienced anything at all like it.. (You have to use Ice before you have a plung to get the full effects)


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Moderate amounts of alcohol/benzos, opiates may have that effect, but it's not guaranteed.

MDMA yes, amphetamines yes; methamphetamine seems to make me think entirely with my dick.


----------



## Draven26

Crystal Meth+GHB.. how I miss those days!


----------



## Ohamberx0

Percs for me.. Best sex ever just can never get off which I don't care about since it's a crazy experience   OH and just straight up alcohol.. it hypes me up and just go wild


----------



## Crankinit

Ironically, the biggest one is weed. I hate it as a drug, but it enhances sex as much as it enhances food, if not more. Only situation in which I'll ever smoke it.

Meth, obviously.

MDMA not at all. The idea that MDMA is an inherently sexual drug seems to be an American thing. It's not that sex on MDMA isn't great (because everything on MDMA is great), so much as that sex is the last thing on my mind when I'm on MDMA, socializing and especially music just preoccupy me too much. More than once I've been making out with or otherwise getting close to a chick on MDMA only to jump up and run off because I heard an amazing track or just had a sudden urge to get on dancefloor. 

I'm not sure it would make me horny exactly, but I'd love to try sex on ketamine, at a dose as high as possible while still being able to do the deed. Or perhaps take turns, have her do cowgirl while I have a shot of K and go into a khole (hopefully remaining functional, so to speak, during the hole), then reverse situations when my K dose wears off and have her have a shot while I go on top. Obviously you'd need a long term partner experienced with the drug and knowing what she's getting into, not just some random hookup.

Opiates destroy my sex drive entirely, benzos and alcohol don't make a difference either way other than disinhibition.


----------



## Mysterious

Meth, Molly, amps in that order


----------



## phatass

GHB makes me horny as fuck or alternately pass out... all dose dependant
MDMA too, but more touchy cuddly playful teasing... and then sex


----------



## SB1981

Once I fill my vein with meth, I'm oozing for a few hours at least.


----------



## curiosity

Being under the influence of just about anything makes me want to have sex, or atleast rub one out.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Buspar


----------



## boneshakermcr

Fascinating thread this. My first experience of sex on drugs was with a very good mate and a handful of E's. It was one of those out drinking nights that took a different turn. We were absolutely c*nted but horny as hell. I get very tactile on E and MDMA we found. When my mate had finished screwing me I was still plastered against the wall, literally in ecstacy. I felt like I could take on the entire England rugby team. In fact I wanted that team, and I wanted them NOW!!!!

Then I discovered mephedrone and sex on mephedrone. Horny is like an understatement. I just craved sex, either me getting fucked, or unusually me wanting to fuck. I've been in some debauched situations courtesy of that substance and loved every moment. I cried when that got Scheduled.

From meph I moved on to naphyrone, which was great for me but my boyfriend was exceptionally hyper-sensitive to it.

A combination of weed and cocaine at a birthday party saw me and a different boyfriend start a live sex show in the middle of proceedings. I've since found, a good line of good quality coke and I wanna strip off and get down to it. Weed, again, in the right environment if its good quality then the sex can be absolutely awesome.

Ketamine for me is usually a complete turn off. The one time I actually remember having sex on K I remember it being a weird experience because our bodies kept merging together. Mixing K with E and GBL tho is a crazy mix that turns me into a sexual predator, I want the biggest, fatest d*ck and I want it NOW. Or failing finding that, just throw a Ford Transit van between my legs...

I've also had a love affair with dimethocaine. I was in a very bad place and this stuff made me feel better even tho it very nearly destroyed my nose. I don't know why but DMC always associates with me as sordid sex, which is a bit of a turn on for me!

My new friend is MPA. Still yet to work on the kinks in our relationship but I think we'll have some interesting times together!!


----------



## StealYourFace

Booze when I was a kid. These days when I snort something (which isnt often) like half a ten mg opana, i get a little revved up lol.


----------



## Leegrow

Drugs and sex don't mix with me. 

If I'm in the mood to do drugs, sex is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## phatass

GHB/GBL made me horny, but at first i didn't realise it then i was fuck and realised it completely changed the way i would approach women... (changed me for the worst, into just a horny animal)


----------



## ykm420

Dancing Chick said:


> LSD, mushrooms, DMT, 2C-I, weed, and alcohol have provided me with the strongest sexual experiences. LSD always has a very promiscuous and confident to feel to me. Mushrooms feel like they're going for more of a classy thing but still very latexy. DMT was mostly focused on being overwhelming but at the same time it felt, maybe saying more innocent wouldn't be the best way to put it, but perhaps more real.... 2C-I, without much of a head trip for me, was kind of like my mind was just playing with my body. Weed just enhances my imagination and gives me a very "spiritual" kind of body feeling which allows for fantasizing that can push my sex drive up to a level that even feels psychedelic.... Alcohol is actually similar to weed in this respect for me in some ways, but what I really like about it is that it just makes me feel really dissociated without the psychedelic aspect of dissociation and with lots of anxiolysis. Like tripping, it just sort of makes me feel like I'm in a dream world outside of time, and that can really get me going. I never had quite as much of a sexual stimulation from most other kinds of drugs.... I did get it, but I have a pretty oversexed mindset anyway. Those psychedelics, weed, and alcohol are the ones that really stand out so far, particularly the first two.


Marry me?  :D


----------



## shocker1885

Lately I have had access to Ritalin(methylphenidate). I iv it and all I really want to do is look at porn and masturbate for hours. I go to the local university to lust for and fantasize about the girls there, or just look at porn for hours until I ejaculate. I don't really want to have sex with another person because it seems like too much effort. I think along with the drugs, I'm also addicted to porn.


----------



## D's

Well,  I knocked my baby momma up the same night we did meth together. So meth, hands down.


----------



## velmwend

Maca Root and Phenibut. :D


----------



## sharpthings13

Amphetamines have the same affect on me. Porn and one on one time. I just want the pleasure without having to work on another person. And it goes for hours! The amps intensify pleasure in my experience


----------



## mister

Ive tried most drugs and most can make me horny but NOTHING, ZILCH, NADA comes within a 100 miles of ye ole perve powder.......MDPV

The ultimate aphrodisiac.


----------



## realtalkloc

Leegrow said:


> Drugs and sex don't mix with me.
> 
> If I'm in the mood to do drugs, sex is the last thing on my mind.



then you haven't done cocaine, you haven't done xtc, you haven't done mdma, you haven't done ghb, and you definitely haven't done crystal meth.


----------



## poetryslut

listen... u get a real good indica high and sex is beyond anything. feels like some lower level of heaven

im with *curiosity*, frankly never had a bad time having sex on drugs. k does make u feel like your bodies are merging !! (fantastic) coke just makes ya damn primal. all good all good for me


----------



## AnimeRob1337

Getting a free kilo makes me so horny my penis straight rips a hole in the front of my black jeans.  I dunno it must just be something appealing about it.

xD

J/k.  I prefer cannabis oil [wax, whatever.] and I used to enjoy railing maybe 1-2 oxycodone with no aceto.  That big rush, a fat wax rip, a fat weed hit, and then about 10 minutes of fantasy.... and an awesome shower.


----------



## AnimeRob1337

Dunno if sex and meth are even healthy ... who wants to push their heart that hard?

+ I did X before the pokemaster got rolled up, purple euros, yellow dragonflys, white pacman ghosts, all quadstack pokeballs.  Never could get sexually involved on that for some reason, though the sensual and love feelings were definitely there.  Done cocaine -- that was more impeding than X, 'cause it had less euphoria, and again, the heart thing -- GHB is for date rape so I wouldn't recommend taking it to have a fun time jerking off... using a vibrator... whatever your thing is.  Just my two cents -- free advice, it's worth what you paid for it.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Can't be bothered to read 340 replies but I'm sure someone must have already said it would be far easier to name the ones that don't.

EG

Salvia

Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Mescaline.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Meth, or any stimulants really(coke, adderall, focalin etc...) but Meth especially, Gabapentin does, weed and sex are also, nothing like getting a blowjob when you are really stoned..alcohol also when shit faced.


----------



## coelophysis

Stims make me horny but useless. Or an energizer buddy, but I consider that useless..

Now GHB.. Oh yeah...


----------



## Kelly moody

Used coke growing up but been clean for 12 years (married kids ect). Brought Charlie home from Xmas do cos I was drunk and shared it with hubby. First he was cross but tried too lines together, both randy as hell but erection Problens. Ended up 69 with him in kuffs. Cum again and again but felt selfish as he flaccid. Watched all sorts of porn and really opened up, told him the last time I was high I slept with a lady friend and a gay boyfriend (again lasted all nite dos he had a softie) but told hubby we both vibrated his prostate and make him suck a vibro. Too hours of teasing later gay friend finally shot his load and we made him eat his own cum off the vitro). Hubby shocked but watched gay porn and decided I could try the prostate treatment. 

At at this point we smoked a massive joint to chill hi out and it was back with the muffs. Took a lot of work (hubby nervous) but finally got a wet patch, offered it to hubby on vibro but he was not amused. Stayed up for hours taliking dirty sex and wot we would or wouldn't do in the future while high, slept most of next day but I believe we're know a lot closer as we now our intimate secrets and it was the coke wot did it - helped by the massive joint and loads of weird porn. May do it again this Xmas as I'm still in touch with Michael (my gay friend) and see wot hubby says to that. Will respect his wishes either way but gives me a kick to see hubby stoned and coked with Michael in tow.

have cum twice while writing this thinking of hubby eating coke out of my holes totally unselfish, and the fact that I now that hubby had a 'male' experience while he was at school - would love to see them 69 but will take a lot of coke I think. Just cum again. Think most CUPPLES have streets but are skared to tell - get coked iz my advise.


----------



## mcopus82

Adderall makes masturbation for me amazing.  I will stimulate myself in other ways as I rub and stroke  my c**k with lots of lotion. I blew my load 9 times last night fantasizing of kinky sex.


----------



## BarbieGirl86

That white girl coca got me feeling a lil too sexy in the beginning, but that went away after using for a few months.


----------



## Parabolan

Captagon & Bromazepam taken together


----------



## Parabolan

Captagon & Bromazepam taken together


----------



## xstayfadedx

Alcohol.
Damn you, but then again the sex was amazing.
But holy shit was I not planning that


----------



## kittens_mittens

the start of meth use,
oh god the horniness was insane


----------



## Professer

xstayfadedx said:


> Alcohol.
> Damn you, but then again the sex was amazing.
> But holy shit was I not planning that



First time I was so drunk I couldnt feel shit or cum. More of a bottom anyways.... and boy god does a stim get me going.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Professer said:


> First time I was so drunk I couldnt feel shit or cum. More of a bottom anyways.... and boy god does a stim get me going.


Stims just make me want to talk and talk and talk.... and finish days of artwork in just a few hours.  Last time I stayed up drawing with a bamboo stick and ink.... sex didn't even cross my mind.  Haha, my mind is always racing about important shit (and sex isn't even ever close to the top) and stims kick that into overdrive.  That's why I am a heroin addict because I cant deal with my mind going too insane.  Alcohol just makes me stupid and takes away my shyness.  I am too shy of a person.


----------



## Dresden

Lsz.


----------



## Tryptamino

acid and 2C-B.


----------



## liftedgift

stims/phenibut/alcohol


----------



## Bill

Tryptamino said:


> acid and 2C-B.



Weird
I don't even wanna cuddle with a girl on acid or the come down, let alone bang her lol

I couldn't say about 2c-b though

No drugs really make me horny, it's usually when I've been completely sober a couple weeks and I start feeling the immense horn lol


----------



## partydisklasersex

molly and E! def acid too. that shit was the best sex of my life.


----------



## Thomas29

BELIEVE IT OR NOT TRY IT FIRST ONE HUDRED Or Preferably BUT NO MORE THAN A DOSAGE OF ONE HUNDRED AND FIFTY MILIGRAMS Of Diphenhydramine Sorry But the Number Keys are Not Working On My Keyboard> Those Doses Feel Like MDMA As In How It Makes your Skin Feel So Sensitive without the POSSIBILITY Of Messing with your Erection!


----------



## Storms

psychedelics usually make me horny, notable mention to lsd
also weed makes me really horny sometimes lol


----------



## Zi3m

Meth makes me super horny, like a horny puppy humping everything in sight. Hours of masturbation/sex until my dick is swollen 3x its normal size and its ready to fall off.

Weed also for sure, but sometimes a little too horny and causes premature ejac. during sex, sometimes makes me last longer though. Odd.

Alcohol definitely does not make me horny, and alot of the time cant even get hard on it.


----------



## stavstav2

weed.  for sure should make you horny, but seems to be delayed effect for me
alcohol can do it just have one drink tho.  oddly, the next day after heavy drinking, i am always super horny tho
ephedrine is quite a good aphrodesiac you will get really hard very often
caffiene even works pretty well
i have taken gabapentin and had horny effects.  i have had amazing orgasms on it
also zoloft works
withdrawl from opiates will blast your sex drive into overdrive.  one time i was withdrawling from kratom i think and I came like 20 times in one day, oddly enough couldnt get very hard tho


----------



## BHKTOPS

Adderall and Ritalin.  I  can't get off the internet when it kicks in.  Really bothers me I waste so much time getting turned on by celebrities pictures in the news then I run searches.  Arch I hate it.


----------



## Cincy2015

For me the onset of W/D is probably the strongest urge that I have.   Have been an opiate user and never strayed for the past 20 years.  Definitely not opiates.  Coke maybe a little.  Psychedelics too weird.  Molly standards become a little weird.  So, no drugs...but usually a shower is impossible with nothing in me so that makes the whole relations part a little difficult lol


----------



## Cincy2015

Forgot to say Bud does make me a little horny I guess.


----------



## HeadHigh

Phenibut surprisingly makes me horny as fuck. Nothing too intense, but while on it, every 2 hours or so, ill be horny again


----------



## dookiehowser

Meth makes me horny as hell but I can't get it up.  Opiates do too but I end up falling asleep and muttering incoherent babble.


----------



## Methacodone

MDMA and Methamphetamine ALWAYS make me horny. 
I don't really use uppers all that often, but when I use those substances, I HAVE TO either have sex or start masturbating.
I can go on for 8+ hours non stop. When it bursts out after a very long session, my dick feels like a hose that's on at full force. Very euphoric orgasms on MDMA and Meth.


----------



## kush

Weed, alcohol, lsd


----------



## hangyourhead

MDMA
MDA
Methylone/bk-MDMA
HQ Cocaine
HQ Crystal Meth
4-MMC
MDPV
If I'm on the right cocktail of alcohol and a euphoric benzo (e.g. Valium, Temazepam, Alprazolam) 
Oxycodone- the confidence and a more stimulatory, synthetic Thebaine-derivative euphoria in comparison to Opium/morphine-derived, sedating opiates.
Cannabis


----------



## Methacodone

For me, opiates kill my sex drive. 
Ever since I got on Methadone, my sex drive sucks! It's so hard to get it up, and the urge is just not there for me.

But when I use Amphetamines while on Methadone (Meth, MDMA, Adderall), it comes back and I want to fuck all day long.


----------



## Neverstop12345

Meth! I can jerk off for 10...12 hours max...sweating my ass off...cum 10 times...once I came and the nut was a solid stream at least a foot long and it scared the shit out of me, I though I ruptured a test.... Now I have this amazing will power to just hang out with my meth head people maybe twice a year and when I do that happens.... My dick don't all ways get rock hard when im on it but I can nut and it's amazing. I have taken Viagra and Meth and it's like the Meth councils the V out completely...any thoughts? Adderial same deal almost... Help I wanna get wacked out and have rock hard sex porn star sex but worried I want be able to get it up and keep it up good... HELP... When Im on that shit and my dick is rock hard I turn in to the nastiest sexiest most confident "fucker" I know of.... I can talk a girl into anything, almost like I have this lust full power over them.....


----------



## Big Bird Gemini

Stupid Dank Ganja.. Yo


----------



## ChemicallyBranded.

One time with this cocktail of a life time .. Lucy, pressed mdma cut with heroin, ghb, and methamphetamine (Ice Grade). I was with this girl an at the end i thought my body was going to implode due to bliss


----------



## LearntYoung

A lot of them, just not opiates and dissociatives


----------



## Sammie-Dean

Meth and coke


----------



## Keif' Richards

All stimulants. I distinctly remember when I was in college, taking a high dose of dexedrine to facilitate completing a final paper the night before it was due. I got sidetracked and ended up watching porn for 8 hours straight... It's dangerous shit.


----------



## I B Profane

Low dose DPH (50mg or less)
Nyquil
Any antihistamine, for some reason, makes me horny as fuck.

Same with Etizolam oddly enough.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Keif' Richards said:


> All stimulants. I distinctly remember when I was in college, taking a high dose of dexedrine to facilitate completing a final paper the night before it was due. I got sidetracked and ended up watching porn for 8 hours straight... It's dangerous shit.



Champlain, Mike's, groovy UV?

One of the few times I did drugs while cramming it was a hydromorphone/D amp mixed line in waterman (UVM library). The balls... Usually I stuck to coffee.

I can't remember posts I've made in this thread but this about sums it up:

Weed and stims.  I also get horny on opiates but that may be because I am not dependent on them.


----------



## the_ketaman

METHAMPHETAMINE!!!!! Had some wild nights facing on me that. 

GHB is also incredibly sexual, pot, sometimes LSD. 

MDMA always made me feel like I wanted to roll around naked but not actually have set.  Strange. ..


----------



## DutchBloke

Alcohol and weed, I'm a huge manwhore when drunk


----------



## dopemaster

Coke is my favorite for sex.

MXE is fucking great for chill long sessions and 3 somes.  Really I love that shit.

Shrooms, K, LSD, are my clubbing shit and I like to fuck while I am tripping.

Usually I take my time with sex during while I am tripping and I enjoy the fuck out of it.

I put on some nice music, incense, and candles and have plenty lube, protection, toys, and fluids.

I like to use blacklights for the lighting and candles.  I get out my psychadelic blankets.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Phenibut and pregabalin.

Stims do as well but they also make more difficult to actually act on it.


----------



## Chems369

Meth, alpha pvp, and Pentedrone...


----------



## Big Bird Gemini

MXE?? I may need to look into that, never heard of it.
I'm trying to visualize a "psychedelic blanket".

You got my attention..,?


----------



## zirbeldude2

LearntYoung said:


> A lot of them, just not opiates and dissociatives


Dxm made me horny on low doses (360mg) and made me last forever.

But nothing made me more horny than gbl.
Sex on gbl is just pure awesomeness.


----------



## Mescaline Man

I find sex to be best on:
1. Mescaline, but it has to be at the right part of the trip (peak or post-peak to avoid nausea). (1) It causes very intensified tactile sensations making sex feel better (2) it makes you so horny that even the very thought of sex can give one an instant erection and (3) the serotonin/dopamine rush during and after sex is incredibly intensified. My girlfriend agrees this is the best sex drug. During orgasm, I have hallucinated a beautiful blue glow that surround both our bodies and that was the craziest orgasm ever.

2. Mushrooms, but the dose has to be right. If the dose is too high, you will have never ending thoughts that will distract you and make you forget what you are even doing. The sexual pleasure is highly intensified and it makes you feel like two wild animals fucking. Again the dose must be right or it will not work. I have had sex for 2 hours on mushrooms before and it was some of the wildest sex I've ever had. During orgasm, I have hallucinated crazy bursts and hues of colors with my eyes close. But 3/4 of the time you will never reach orgasm, so Mescaline still wins. 

3. Passionflower (not really a drug) but a nice supplement for sleeplessness. I find that it makes me 10x hornier than sober and improves performance to levels you would not believe. No enhanced tactile senses like shrooms or mesc though. 

4. Alcohol, but not blackout. Makes me hornier, not tactile. 

5. Cannabis, if you are comfortable with the person. Don't smoke much if its super high in THC though, it can make you unmotivated haha. 


These drugs I cannot have sex on:

1. Adderall, ritalin, vyvanse
2. Kratom. It literally makes indifferent towards sex. It makes me so content and satisfied with whatever situation is happening, I just feel like "what do I need sex for?"


----------



## Blades

Mephedrone but can't get it any more &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

5-meo-mipt


----------



## hangyourhead

PetalToTheMetal said:


> 5-meo-mipt



Heard its up there with MDMA, need to try that one out.

Had my first increased libido experience with phenibut, but after waking up in the afterglow intoxication of a ~4g dose (pretty high dose for me).


----------



## thelung

meth for sure...opiates not so much...weed for sure...mdma for sure....alcohol for sure


----------



## Ravr

Moo


----------



## kaleb121

My Favs -R-

1. MDMA - Alone or with someone cums hours upon hours of enhanced sensual touch, prolonged foreplay, whispers of passion, increase in time + stamina + size + volume of ejaculate. Hot Sex Like You’ve Never Had Before!

  2. Mescaline – Just dust a small amount around a body orifice for a whole body warmth, especially enhancing the In and Out motions of penetration. 

  3.  Cocaine- When it’s clean, near pure, and after a few lines = dance - sweat – sexual confidence-  rock hard erection - uninhibited steamy sex.

  4. Amphetamines- Adderall or amphetamine salts, preferably dextroamphetamine. Taken orally or my preferred way plugged is very similar to the speed induced cocaine sex. Add Viagra or a Male Enhancement Supplement like Rino7 and BAM… Intense Orgasmic Ejaculation!


----------



## rbbohio

For starters, I have a lower sex drive than most others, but it is hidden away somewhere... I have only found amphetamine and weed to make my sex drive skyrocket, and alcohol does, however it seems too exhausting completing the task... No other drugs, including MDMA or GHB, ever raised sex drive... Amphetamines over the weed, because they make me go stir crazy, 2-4 a day, and the intensity is like ×5 when sober...


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

hangyourhead said:


> Heard its up there with MDMA, need to try that one out.
> 
> Had my first increased libido experience with phenibut, but after waking up in the afterglow intoxication of a ~4g dose (pretty high dose for me).



Definitely do if the opportunity arises. Tryptamine rolling is a pretty accurate description. It's one of my favorite chems so far 


3-fpm and ghb also make me horny


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Alcohol and weed currently and in the past, too. Low dose psychedelics are nice also.


----------



## Jimmy777

Hi guys im new here....iv been told a little  bit of cocaine with ghb is awesome and meth with ghb but coke is better iv been told

Im gonna try it today so il let u guys know how it was!



Wilson Wilson said:


> Phenibut and pregabalin.
> 
> Stims do as well but they also make more difficult to actually act on it.





Hi what stims exactly...i posted a topic about ghb and cocaine but only a little bit of both and redose each one when u feel your coming down and u redose the same quantity!!! Do u know anytime a bout that?



Pill2Chill said:


> GHB/GBL hands down!





What about ghb with s little coke? Iv heard that they both potentiate each other and u get horny as fuck!



Help?!?! said:


> This guys got it! Other drugs will get things moving but no where near GHB level.



How about ghb with  cocaine??

mod edit: Please try to use the edit function instead of double posting.


----------



## bomber

Absynth


----------



## crazyhairman

mdma/mda , lsd, dob, opiets, hot guys...oops ppl arnt drugs silly


----------



## Muzda Jonxx

GBL. My lord, GBL. And empathogens to a lesser degree. And sometimes hallucinogens, depending on whether someone gets me in the mood or not.


----------



## mandallama

GHB makes a little bit more than ethanol, GBL on the other hand has an more 'perverted' effect.
Opiates tend to make me more lustful, and harder to come. Anybody else get the same effects, particularly the horniness?
For me sex on ecstacy has happened only while being twosome with my love, and after taking sildenafil. Amphetamines, and other stimulants usually after getting the feeling 'of-not-really-knowing-what-to-do'


----------



## gabbachris

Mdpv is the one for me mentally. I can maintain porno exitment indefinitely while drifting with abstract thoughts of lewd abandon. Although I find it increasingly hard to find.
MDMA  great for the prolonged sex. It allowes for staying power. Essential for me if I am to operate a girl.
Hard on pills and stuff come in handy with other mind stuns but don't actually get you horny.
Due to the hard time getting mdpv and even decent mdma I have been turning back to good old speed and u know what? It works.?


----------



## Dresden

I enjoy sex most on night two of a methamphetamine binge.  Two shots of liquor relax me before sex (which gives me anxiety when sober) and make getting hard with a partner easier.  Coming down from LSD gets me horny, but the whole experience seems 'dirty.'


----------



## curiosity

Everything for some reason.


----------



## demz89

amphetamine sulphate, definitely


----------



## CousinCocaine

I have no idea why but for me Valium. I know you'll probably think I'm a liar but honestly it does even worse than amphetamines. I have no idea why because I never experienced it from any other benzo I've taken (and I've taken a decent variety) but it never fails.


----------



## CfZrx

^probably the GABA effects of the Valium, you know what I mean? Just like alcohol.


----------



## Engage

All this raging meth boner business I do not know about...but being hung over from alcohol? Omgosh, I just get out of control. Keke


----------



## treezy z

Most uppers, psychedelics, weed.

PCP I have fucked on but didn't turn me into a freak like a good stimulant.

The only drug I've done that made my dick limp (even when with a girl) was DXM, made that mistake a couple times.

Opiates can lower my sex drive but I'm good with dope dick.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Crack wins


----------



## dopemaster

Oxycodone- it just does ok
Cocaine- you know the deal
Mdma- duh
Alcohol- yooooo
Mxe- maybe I am weird
Lsd
Shrooms 
3meopcp- small doses, anything more and nope


----------



## BocaCerrada

For physiological effects, weed.

For psychological effects, smoking opium. It has to be done with a proper pipe and lamp, though.

And of course, alcohol. Booze makes me into a very dirty girl.


----------



## Tsx04

Ecstasy. No better feeling in the world than sex on MDMA.


----------



## 0100

amphetamine salts, specifically when the dose is in the range of 80-160mg.


----------



## treezy z

Alexes said:


> weed mixed with viagra. My membership is not long for this world. People like me bring nothing to the table.



you are obviously an Indian viagra dealer between the spam and broken english.

Dopemaster Edit: Thanks Treezy, had to remove their content but appreicate you calling them out. 

I personally prefer if people hit report on crap like this but my all means, mock them.


----------



## ccjazzy

Tina, tina, tina, tina, (coke)


----------



## SirTophamHat

I find myself always quite horny when I'm hungover.  I don't get it.


----------



## dopemaster

SirTophamHat said:


> I find myself always quite horny when I'm hungover.  I don't get it.



That's just sobriety saying sup wit you?

If I drink and sleep 12 hours that is at least 12 hours without opiates so opiates are out too.

So that moment before I can feel my gut rumble yeah its kinda stimulating.

I get horny as fuck in wd. I was talking to some friends about it opiate wd masturbation and one chick was like at least 8 times a day and I am like after 7 I start chafing and this other chick looking at us like whats wrong with us but seriously she was worried about how often other people masturbated and was there with us degenerates for the convo.

Nothing like relearning your genitals without a substance you are used to taking more often then not.

I remember my first time in detox they had cameras in the room but not in the bathrooms or outside. People would hop out the windows and run in bathrooms to you know.

They handed out condoms at the door, pointed out the cameras and explained that if we were caught having sex we were kicked out. They didn't kick people out as far as I know and I was surprised but I made a few friends


----------



## PredatorVision

I might be alone in this but I find I can fequently maintain an erection for hours both on the right amount of Heroin and on MDMA. Though I can never finish. Alternatively I have the opposite problem on Subutex and finish to fast!


----------



## Emptty

Only things that make me really horny are psychedelics, MDMA and alcohol. Most other drugs actually suppress my libido if anything.
I've tried to get off while on various substances for the hell of it but pretty much anything except those make it impossible for me to climax. Acid, MDMA and DOC were all pretty erotic for me. I've also had weed get me horny a few times and it was fun to jack off on but the one time I tried to have sex while on it was pretty disappointing. Dunno if I would've had any fun because my partner at the time couldn't manage to get it up while high. And after an unrelated bad experience I now hold a policy of not having sex while intoxicated so I suppose I'll never know.


----------



## StevenUniverse

I've found that within about 24 hours of NOT doing opiates, as I get deep into WD, 
I get _stupid_ horny, but it's an *awful* sort of horny, since I orgasm in seconds- 
so it's hardly worth the mess.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

StevenUniverse said:


> I've found that within about 24 hours of NOT doing opiates, as I get deep into WD,
> I get _stupid_ horny, but it's an *awful* sort of horny, since I orgasm in seconds-
> so it's hardly worth the mess.



Same here.

Sometimes while in WD I purposely avoid masturbation and sex. The horniness builds and builds until I pretty much can't take it anymore. The obsessive sexual thoughts/desires become something I can focus on instead of focusing solely on how shitty I feal.


----------



## Tbeck78

Definitely Mary Jane. Then combo that with adderral...


----------



## whatvibe

Meth on day 3 hahaha. That and I can induce some pretty good states on the lad come down too lol


----------



## Isavela

MDPV, a-pvp, meth, Lyrica and weed make me horny


----------



## vaginafruit

Never tried meth but I can say that MDMA and Dexedrine are the winners for me. I can't help but do something sexual on them, even if I have to beat off.


----------



## Citizen Pariah

Crown Royal and Coke Zero (soft drink)  White russians too, with a splash of amaretto


----------



## realgirlgone

the rush when heroin or fentanyl enters your bloodstream is ORGASMIC.....


----------



## Havocsfool

Weed, meth, adderall, nitrous, crack, coke, DXM, kratom, tramadol, nicotine, alcohol, LSD.


----------



## CousinCocaine

Also apparently high doses of baclofen, oddly enough. It's not that it really makes me much more horny than usual it just causes me to be less picky and fuck chicks that I normally wouldn't for various  reasons  (if they're somewhat unattractive, complete assholes, possibly have STDs, etc). Luckily I haven't got an STD from this yet. Lol

One time I mixed it with alcohol probably not a great idea. All I remember was meeting some girl and talking for like 5 minutes or so then heading to the hotel room I was staying then I blacked out a few minutes and remember us crushing dexies up and snorting em then I blacked out again and next thing I remember was pulling out and cumming all over her then I blacked out once again then remember doing it several more times (all of which were unprotected) then for some reason briefly arguing and telling her to leave next morning I woke up in a different hotel like two counties away with a hangover and no idea why or how I went there and finally realizing I forgot to wear a condom the day before. I'm no stranger to casual sex (I'm super unlucky about relationships but hope to actually have one eventually) but I normally always use protection and more importantly actually get a name. Lol


----------



## losangeles1993

Hahaha no one said any opiates cause you cant cum on them..you gotta fuck for hours lol


----------



## JackiePeyton

Weed


----------



## bomber

Not into many drugs, but the only one that made me more horny than I actually am is absinth. It makes me horny but not just more horny than I already am, makes me horny in a different, kinda dark way.Hard to explain it.
About coce, I know many people get horny with it, but when I take it I become too nervous and agresive to even think about sex. Cocain+boose is another story though.
Psychedelics including weed make me anxious and disphoric and maybe even scared, so not sex drive stays inside me.
Opiates are great, but don't have a good relationship with sex drive.
Benzos don't have a very good relationship with sexdrive either.
As for booze, I have had drunk sex many times and love it, but of course not in too high amounts.


----------



## Brianakers

Totally de depends on the person and quality of drug.  For me it's Weed by far.  The.GHB. Together they're better.  Then Alcohol more increased success rates for sex, downfall is extremely bad decision making.   Coke and Meth make obsessed with Porn,  I can't get hard and I'm very concerned with the porn I could be missing vs what I have on.  This is a sign of shitty Coke.  Meth is either meth or it's not.


----------



## Brianakers

Hana.  So true on the LSD.  But it's the only way to go to bed.  Mostly done in high school with parents in the house and creaky floor boards.  Never a good jerk but like Ketamine what else can you do.


----------



## Mr Dobalina

realgirlgone said:


> the rush when heroin or fentanyl enters your bloodstream is ORGASMIC.....



Have you tried sniffing or smoking Heroin? 
If so, what is the comparison to IV?

Back on topic...MDMA


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Hands down, alcohol lol.


----------



## iwanttowakeup

Best sex in my life was on coke 10 yrs ago.  My girlfriend at the time was impressed as I think I was usually shit in bed before then.  Lol...:D
Weed always makes me horny.  I like to use LSD for introspection and as a tool (but I can't resist a good wank afterwards). Haven't really tried anything else.
 The thing is, my wife is against drugs so she can't know I'm high.  Any suggestions for something that can make sex really good but without it making me seem obviously high?


----------



## Take2

Adderall for sure


----------



## BigJJ

2nd that  FOR REAL


----------



## aihfl

CousinCocaine said:


> Also apparently high doses of baclofen, oddly enough. It's not that it really makes me much more horny than usual it just causes me to be less picky and fuck chicks that I normally wouldn't for various  reasons  (if they're somewhat unattractive, complete assholes, possibly have STDs, etc). Luckily I haven't got an STD from this yet. Lol
> 
> One time I mixed it with alcohol probably not a great idea. All I remember was meeting some girl and talking for like 5 minutes or so then heading to the hotel room I was staying then I blacked out a few minutes and remember us crushing dexies up and snorting em then I blacked out again and next thing I remember was pulling out and cumming all over her then I blacked out once again then remember doing it several more times (all of which were unprotected) then for some reason briefly arguing and telling her to leave next morning I woke up in a different hotel like two counties away with a hangover and no idea why or how I went there and finally realizing I forgot to wear a condom the day before. I'm no stranger to casual sex (I'm super unlucky about relationships but hope to actually have one eventually) but I normally always use protection and more importantly actually get a name. Lol


Baclofen and alcohol is bad news. I was prescribed and used to drink heavily on it. Mad blackouts like alcohol and benzos but when you're conscious the dizziness and disorientation is nasty.


----------



## Oxynormal

Most DRI's like different amphetamine and phenidates


----------



## Kklonesco

I believe most any drug that makes you feel better, whether it's euphoric, simply lowering anxiety or alleviating pain puts one in a different mind set allowing the exciting prospect  of sex to sink in.  We're all sexual creatures, some more than others, though when loaded by everyday crap/stress most anyone's libido will shrivel...pun intended.  Take that person to a comfortable mind set & instinct kicks in - let's procreate b/c it feels good.  We all want to, it's why we self medicat - to reach that place were life isn't imposing....til it wears off and ya need another shot, hit, pill etc.  
Kratom is nice as it's mellow - and makes ya feel good and prolongs climax, like most any opiate will.  Suboxone can make ya go all night; which sounds good and manly,  though it's not always practical and it is NOT mellow. Regular delayed orgasm can be quite frustrating.


----------



## Jvjs05

Every drug I’ve tried lol , although shrooms and lsd feel great but it’s hard to stay focused and it could be little weird unless ur girl is Also on it and someone u know quite well


----------



## third_eye_lasik

Once every 3 or 4 months my wife and I get my mom to watch our 4 year old for the weekend to "go out of town on romantic getaway"...which really means we get coke or something similar and do what I call stimulated porn sex holiday. We start off going out to movies or bar and then end up in the house where we bust out the stims. We start out in sex mode and watch porn together but as the weekend progresses we usually go in seperate rooms as her attention to porn waivers where as mine keeps going as long as there is some left to do.    Our favorites for this perv session in order are.. coke//mdpv//a-pvp//hexen//a-php// worst case scenario 4-fa which is too lovely for this purpose and burns us out quickly. We always add either phenibut or periodic benzo doses to keep things on even keel. We also keep up with food and drink as much as possible as well as the alive adult chewable vitamins.       Her love of porn only happens on stims otherwise she will get mad that I even watch it since it takes away time from her of course. After a few lines of a stim she obsesses about getting the right porn video on for hours which is funny to see from a female since it is a mostly male behavoir.


----------



## Loudbrightfire

Meth.


----------



## treezy z

Amphetamine style drugs weed ghb.

Can't get hard on DXM (other dissociatives are fine) opiates the thug unit works unless heavy addicted but can't cum.


----------



## Tubbs

Opiates were the worst. That warm feeling made me wanna fuck, but after a while it just really irritated me that I couldn't cum


----------



## Gjurg

Coke is like viagra it immediately makes my dick throbbing hard


----------



## Thou

2cbfly.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think there's a big difference in drugs that make you want to have sex and drugs that genuinely make you super horny and can actually have sex.

Want to have sex badly: Benzos and MDMA however getting it up or finishing is a problem (for me anyway)

Super horny: Alcohol and weed (not combined unless you wanna spin out and possible be sick mid-thrust)


----------



## Tubbs

You're right, benzos are almost as bad as opiates for sex. Mdma on the other hand was a perfect combo for me.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Weed is the only real functional pro sex drug for me. It makes sexual activity more enjoyable when you're stoned, IMHO. I can handle up to a moderate consumption of alcoholic drinks too but when I'm drunk? Nope, not interested. 

No problems with benzos but they don't really increase desire. When I'm on opiates I have basically 0 interest in sex. Stimulants make me really horny but distracted and unable to get as hard as I can get sober.

Drugs with a heavy serotonin component basically kill my dick...I took Celexa for about 4 weeks a few years back and shit was basically dead down there lol. What a trash drug, never again. Trazodone also fucked with my sex drive but in a different way, I could get hard and finish but it was a "dry orgasm". If you're a man and you haven't experienced that consider yourself lucky, as it is an extremely disturbing feeling.  Luckily it resolved itself immediately after I stopped taking the drug.

What a fun topic!


----------



## Thou

Ketamine & mdma


----------



## Astrid.

LSD, coke, booze but once I fell off and beat my mouth on the floor, small amounts of benzo oddly, but ketamine ? I can barely move so it be like banging a corpse ya just soaked in hot water


----------



## Lilmc616

Dilaudid 
Morphine
Fentanyl
Actiq
Heroin
OxyContin
Hydrocodone
Poppy Seed Tea
Kratom
Cannabis
LSD
2c-i
2c-b
Diethyl Ether
Nutmeg
DPH
DXM
Alcohol
Nicotine
Caffeine
Cocaine
Crack
Methamphetamine
Adderal
Ritalin
Xanax
Secobarbital
Phenobarbital
Lean
Tussionex
Nitrous Oxide
Phenibut
Ativan
Ketamine
Vicodin
Ambien
U4770
Tramadol
MDMA
Amobarbital
Amytal
Methadone
Butalbital
Clonazepam
Clonidine
Codeine
Concerta
Darvon
Shrooms
Meperidine
Desoxyn
Dextroamphetamine
Amphetamine
Dextropropoxyphene
Diazepam
Duodin
Ecstasy
Salvia
Fioricet
Rohypnol
GHB
Triazolam
Laudanum
Levacetylmethadol
Librium
Mescaline
Methaqualone
Opium
PCP
Pentobarbital
Peyote
Quaalude
Soma
Sublimaze
Zolpidem
Subutex
Tramal
Valium
Nembutal
Tuinal
DMT
Miltown
Placidyl
Lyrica
Etizolam
Kava
Valerian Root


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Throwdown said:


> Ketamine really?
> 
> I literally have no sensation in my dick after taking ketamine like it's been anesthetized.



For me k, dck, mxe, and 2mepcp have all been quite sexual. I agree that they numb your D. But the loss of inhibition , empathogenic and visually/mentally hallucinogenic effects always make me initiate sex and it ends up being good

Dissos may not be as good of horny drugs as cocaine or meth...but they are good in my book.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Crack makes me horniest.  Meth and dissos are honorable mentions.

 Opioids which are my DOC detract from sexual desire. 

Weed is neutral or slightly detracting

Psych mostly detracting

MDMA is neutral or slightly detracting

Alcohol used to make me hornier...now days it doesn't.


----------



## Rexeh

Cocaine, Methamphetamine and MDPV, oh and also RTI-111 aka Dichloropana to a lesser degree, wanking sessions for all! 


  --  Peace o/


----------



## Thou

Disassociatatives.
Cannabis.

MDMA


----------



## Trazodon't

Lilmc616 said:


> Dilaudid
> Morphine
> Fentanyl
> Actiq
> Heroin
> OxyContin
> Hydrocodone
> Poppy Seed Tea
> Kratom
> Cannabis
> LSD
> 2c-i
> 2c-b
> Diethyl Ether
> Nutmeg
> DPH
> DXM
> Alcohol
> Nicotine
> Caffeine
> Cocaine
> Crack
> Methamphetamine
> Adderal
> Ritalin
> Xanax
> Secobarbital
> Phenobarbital
> Lean
> Tussionex
> Nitrous Oxide
> Phenibut
> Ativan
> Ketamine
> Vicodin
> Ambien
> U4770
> Tramadol
> MDMA
> Amobarbital
> Amytal
> Methadone
> Butalbital
> Clonazepam
> Clonidine
> Codeine
> Concerta
> Darvon
> Shrooms
> Meperidine
> Desoxyn
> Dextroamphetamine
> Amphetamine
> Dextropropoxyphene
> Diazepam
> Duodin
> Ecstasy
> Salvia
> Fioricet
> Rohypnol
> GHB
> Triazolam
> Laudanum
> Levacetylmethadol
> Librium
> Mescaline
> Methaqualone
> Opium
> PCP
> Pentobarbital
> Peyote
> Quaalude
> Soma
> Sublimaze
> Zolpidem
> Subutex
> Tramal
> Valium
> Nembutal
> Tuinal
> DMT
> Miltown
> Placidyl
> Lyrica
> Etizolam
> Kava
> Valerian Root



That's some list. Is there anything that kills your sex drive?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Trazodon't said:


> That's some list. Is there anything that kills your sex drive?



Basically they are horny all the time.


----------



## Erickaksm

40 mg of an oc OxyContin, gets me horny as ever , and my sex partner doesn?t have a problem getting a hard on and keeping it , now when we drink lean , that a total different ball game , I still wanna have sex but my body feels so damn ,heavy that I can?t move ..


----------



## Pickledlemons

Trazodon't said:


> That's some list. Is there anything that kills your sex drive?



Hahahahahahahahahahaha...


For me... opiates ( believe it or not) Coke.. but not until I start coming down, and of course meth... and best of all... opiates +  meth. Amazing sex is on that combo.


----------



## Deemgd

Crack. No competition. Heroin too- except you nod too hard to actually get up the energy to have sex on it!


----------



## Trabbamab

Lower-to-midling doses of LSD would do it quite well and consistently. But the most intense horny experience I ever had on drugs oddly came from a very strange experience with a drug that normally did nothing for me in that regard: MDMA. I know it has the reputation is has, but I always felt like a 5-year-old child on it. Everyone was my best friend and I loved everyone sooo much...._platonically_. 

I had been doing MDMA far too often and in too high of doses for a period of time and it had totally lost all of its "magic". Instead it turned into kind of a weird hallucinogen. I had arrived back at my house while feeling this weird effect that I wasn't expecting and didn't know how to handle. So I sat down and started looking at some comic books and realized that I was getting an incredibly intense sexual feeling from I swear....almost anything. A curved line would have had me drooling. But I couldn't orgasm. That was maybe one of the weirdest states I have ever been before. Hornier than I had ever been in my life but unable to do anything about it. Thank God I was alone when it happened because it would have been embarrassing if it had hit me with other people most likely. Hopefully I would have been with it enough to keep my mouth shut. 

I have actually been in this strange hallucinogenic state from MD-drugs since then and this never happened again.


----------



## JohnRichards2015

Any kind of amphetamine and I?ll whip it out for ANYBODY.


----------



## Ne0

GHB/GBL with amphetamine/meth is ultimate sex-drug combination. Watching porn makes the high even stronger. Crazy shit. You can go 24 h having sex or/and watching porn (doing both at the same time is even better) as long you keep dosing. 5min after orgasm you are ready to go again. You just keep taking them in order to continue to have sex/watching porn.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Alcohol used to but not anymore with age.

Latley 3meopcp...less recently crack.  Lyrica even has on high doses. Ghb is good also


----------



## JacksinPA

Weed. Uppers like crack. Used to do them together while on weekend vacations in Tijuana. By myself so no M/F sex but really got into rock like Greendoor & Sublime on the radio from San Diego: 'I Don't Practice Santeria', 'Caress Me Down', etc.

I think gabapentin high worth a try.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I have no idea how anyone can even get hard on stimulants or opiates! And especially MDMA, always get the pilly willy.

Phenibut, pregabalin, and weed on the other hand do the job very well.


----------



## Parabolan

Meth
Adderall
Weed


----------



## broken_beats

GHB + MDMA.
Ice


----------



## Anza

foxytram said:


> Ambien if your female. In males get less hard and last longer. Don't take too much, don't want to fall asleep mid action lol



I agree with u on the Ambien !!!
I was on 10 mgs a night for years and I gotta say .. I did some of the kinkiest sex acts of my life on that stuff !!
But ... I couldn't remember any of it.  My boyfriend would tell me about it the next morning.
It really makes u lose all inhibitions.


----------



## Tryptamino

cannabis and kratom


----------



## Richie086

DMT, Ketamine and GHB is a nice combo..


----------



## teflon320

Coke, MDMA and speed.  I have no performance issues.


----------



## NoBodiesHome

Meth makes me wanna have sex. Viagra helps blood flow to your Wind sock.


----------



## Lightwalker86

Same here bro


----------



## richardj

M makes me want to have someone to cuddle with, although I never do so I just look at pinup girls wistfully. Erections difficult, orgasms impossible. On amps like many people for some reason I end up looking at porn for hours. Erections difficult, orgasms difficult but possible.

So the only drugs I know of that make me horny also make it kinda pointless to be horny. I've always looked forward to experimenting with a human rather than porn but the older I get the less likely that becomes...

On acid sometimes I'll partake of some erotica but I have to force it.


----------

